# Doctor Who 2022



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2022)

So, CE says JW is the best Doctor.  









						Doctor Who: Christopher Eccleston Calls Jodie Whittaker the Best Doctor
					

Eccleston says the greatest Doctor is Whittaker's.




					screenrant.com
				




Unlike him, though, I love multi-Doctor episodes. I even allow the Five Doctors into my cannon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

What about the latest rumours?

Obviously Hugh Grant is a terrific actor and would be great.  Doctor Who has been neglected by the BBC publicity machine for years now and an actor of this level of recognition would provide a welcome boost.

On the other hand, I think a Welsh Doctor is long overdue.  And back to a white male so quickly is a bit disappointing now that we’ve been introduced to regeneration being capable of diversity.

However one thing I’m dead against is a “Marvel make over”.  Please, for the love of Verity Lambert, no!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

By the way, I’m using a 7-day free trial of BritBox to binge some classic Who that I don’t own on DVD (yet).


----------



## cybershot (Mar 21, 2022)

I think Hugh Grant would be great, but yeah. Don't know what they mean by Marvel make over!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I think Hugh Grant would be great, but yeah. Don't know what they mean by Marvel make over!


I think it means a CGI costume.


----------



## Santino (Mar 21, 2022)

I can't see Grant committing to such a full shooting schedule.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 21, 2022)

Craig Charles was being very coy about some big news on his show this afternoon…


----------



## spitfire (Mar 21, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I think Hugh Grant would be great, but yeah. Don't know what they mean by Marvel make over!



Hopefully pull the production design out of the egg box and washing up liquid bottle level.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 21, 2022)

Santino said:


> I can't see Grant committing to such a full shooting schedule.


I dunno, A lot of the stuff he's been doing lately has been pretty crap, and pretty much every actors goal these days is to get cast in some sot of role that enables them to cash in on action figures and make comic con type appearances for the rest of their life fleecing people for signed photos and meets and greets. If he wants in that 'easy winner' once he's done, it's pretty much a cash cow role for life.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2022)

I think Hugh Grant is too good for the role tbh


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

cybershot said:


> I dunno, A lot of the stuff he's been doing lately has been pretty crap, and pretty much every actors goal these days is to get cast in some sot of role that enables them to cash in on action figures and make comic con type appearances for the rest of their life fleecing people for signed photos and meets and greets. If he wants in that 'easy winner' once he's done, it's pretty much a cash cow role for life.


He was ace in Paddington!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 21, 2022)

I could see Grant doing it - has a good balance of humour and gravitas. I gather the 'Marvel' concept is about going all in for the Whoniverse and building out more spin offs from characters he encounters.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I could see Grant doing it - has a good balance of humour and gravitas. I gather the 'Marvel' concept is about going all in for the Whoniverse and building out more spin offs from characters he encounters.


I’m here for spin-offs.  I’d have called it the Star Trek franchise approach, but I can see why they might not want the comparison.

I’d like to revisit some of the spin off characters who were badly served before. 

And can we finally get the Doctor to drop off some shoes for Susan? Please!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> So, CE says JW is the best Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The five doctors may not look so amazing today, but it absolutely blew my mind in almost every way when it was first transmitted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The five doctors may not look so amazing today, but it absolutely blew my mind in almost every way when it was first transmitted.


I love love love multi Doctor stories.  My favourite Capaldi episode is the one with the First Doctor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> By the way, I’m using a 7-day free trial of BritBox to binge some classic Who that I don’t own on DVD (yet).


I had britbox for months and watched a good deal of classic who, but it wasn't the same as watching it with all the DVD back story interviews (beforehand) and the text production notes (I love this feature on the DVDs).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I love love love multi Doctor stories.  My favourite Capaldi episode is the one with the First Doctor.


Mine too! and my daughters, she still talks about it. Neither of us could give two tits about the daft storyline, but what a terrific crossover. I even get excited now about the cyber episode where Hartnel was ill and was a no show. . . . . because now we know where he really was.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I had britbox for months and watched a good deal of classic who, but it wasn't the same as watching it with all the DVD back story interviews (beforehand) and the text production notes (I love this feature on the DVDs).


That’s why I’m planning on getting a blu ray player, so I can get the box sets being dribbled out with extras.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s why I’m planning on getting a blu ray player, so I can get the box sets being dribbled out with extras.


I think I already committed too hard to the DVDs. There was not much committed to film, so I'm not sure if blu ray brings enough to the table to deserve an upgrade.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I already committed too hard to the DVDs. There was not much committed to film, so I'm not sure if blu ray brings enough to the table to deserve an upgrade.


Yeah, it’s not for any perceived visual quality. Purely Doctor Who extras.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2022)

Hugh Grant denies rumours.




He wouldn’t. Wouldn’t he?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2022)

Probably just a guest star at best. Does seem like an odd choice.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 22, 2022)

Of course he's already played him once...


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 22, 2022)

Only the Telegraph went for Doctor Hugh. Countries going to the dogs.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 22, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Craig Charles was being very coy about some big news on his show this afternoon…


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2022)

Fandom is awaiting a rumoured announcement at midnight tonight. What will it be?



Spoiler


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2022)

This was it.  😐


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like it's been on youtube for a couple of months.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like it's been on youtube for a couple of months.



Yes, it was shown at the end of Eve of the Daleks at New Year.

The three pics in the above tweet have also been around for weeks.  So the midnight tweet was a bit of a let down.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>



I missed that episode because I was in japan, then I heard about it so decided it was probably best that I gave it a swerve. I never saw any of it but from what I can see in the tweet the worst of how I imagined it is real.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I missed that episode because I was in japan, then I heard about it so decided it was probably best that I gave it a swerve. I never saw any of it but from what I can see in the tweet the worst of how I imagined it is real.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of Big contemporary Earth apocalypse stories, especially where they are solved by time being reset.  It was also an example of the Doctor-as-Messiah trope stories, which I'm also not a fan of.  

However, Tiny Old Ten in a Cage is a useful metaphor in my head that I return to from time to time.  Sometimes the most awful idea realisations in Who are the best head tropes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2022)

Legend of the Sea Devils is almost upon us!


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

Oh crap, I'd better run to the loo, get beer, and switch over from The Monolith Monsters on the Horror Channel (it has been one of the weakest of all their classic sci-fi offerings this weekend, so no big loss).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2022)

When is it on?


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When is it on?



Now, it started about 15 minutes ago

Hope you managed to catch the beginning!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Now, it started about 15 minutes ago
> 
> Hope you managed to catch the beginning!


Nah, I'll guess I'll do it on a catch up BBCi


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nah, I'll guess I'll do it on a catch up BBCi



I'm going to have to watch it tomorrow too, missed some of it due to reasons beyond my control.  OH will want to watch it when he gets home from work in the morning so that would be a good time to try again!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 17, 2022)

Next trailer produced much excitement from my husband.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm going to have to watch it tomorrow too, missed some of it due to reasons beyond my control.  OH will want to watch it when he gets home from work in the morning so that would be a good time to try again!


I'm a bit worried that I am not actually in the slightest bit interested in watching it. 
My daughter is away, so there is no father daughter watching . . . but I don't actually think she would be interested anymore anyway. 
It fear it might be over. 

That said, it's only 8pm, and the film I am watching is nearly done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2022)

Lots to love about that!  Loved this line:



Spoiler



No ship, Sherlock!



The trailer showed a return for 



Spoiler



Tegan, too!  The last of Four's companions


.

Loved the way it dealt with 



Spoiler



Thasmin, too.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 17, 2022)

Not watched the episode, but have watched the next time trailer about a dozen times in total teenage fanboy rapture. 



Spoiler



But what if Chibnall manages to completely fuck up memories of Tegan like he has almost everything else? Don't care so much for Ace.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2022)

As usual I wasn't mega keen. 


Spoiler



Why why why why why does the doctor have to have relationships like this? I'm sick of doctors wives, and assistants falling for him/her, all that Rose bullshit



As for the coming up. 


Spoiler



I didn't spot Tegan but had a nice chuckle at seeing Ace. I always hated Ace but strangely are more interested in seeing her than Tegan. Fucking Daleks again, yawn


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2022)

shite. plot was utterly inconsequential nothing. with magic wand set ups and solutions to everything. 
dr who needs to call it a day


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As usual I wasn't mega keen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



It makes perfect sense to me that the Doctor’s travelling companions will sometimes fall for her/him. If you’re spending a lot of time with someone you find fascinating and exciting, you would. It doesn’t always happen, but it will sometimes. Why not?

And as for the Doctor, why should she be asexual? She knows she’ll outlive humans, that she’ll regenerate, that falling for humans causes problems, but she’s had a family before. We know there’s been children, a granddaughter. Why should she never fall in love? She’s got two hearts, ffs!

I liked the handling of the storyline. It was what I wanted. I don’t want the Doctor to be without feelings.


.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> shite. plot was utterly inconsequential nothing. with magic wand set ups and solutions to everything.
> dr who needs to call it a day


Or, here’s an idea, you could stop watching it.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I think we want different things. I think the doctor should be above all the feely weely stuff, he / she was never like that before. Compassion and a bit of empathy maybe. One of my favourite things is how Tom Baker left Sarah Jane. Didn't even bother to double check that he actually left her in South Croydon. He was just a kid playing with ants and was called in for his tea.

Apart from being out of character, the relationship was not really even developed on screen and it drags the whole thing down. . . Probably not as bad as all that Billy Piper shit though.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well then I think we want different things. I think the doctor should be above all the feely weely stuff, he she was never like that before. Compassion and a bit of empathy maybe. One of my favourite things is how Tom Baker left Sarah Jane. Didn't even bother to double check that he actually left her in South Croydon. *He was just a kid playing with ants and was called in for his tea.*
> 
> Apart from being out of character, the relationship was not really even developed on screen and it drags the whole thing down. . . Probably not as bad as all that Billy Piper shit though.


I like that, the bit I bolded there. 
That episode I watched tonight though, the bit I saw before I fell into a coma, was shite. I missed the trailer for next time, which I have now seen. Good to see some Big Finish actors coming back. (it's going to be shite, isn't it)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Or, here’s an idea, you could stop watching it.
> 
> I enjoyed it.



 I had. Thought id give the special a spin. Regretted it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2022)

Got about halfway through that then gave up. The acting was crap, the direction was crap, the script was crap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2022)

It was definitely a bit of a flat-liner. It felt very amateur. I'm not feeling any of the chemistry any of the characters are claiming to have in the script. Somethings not right. The northern guy as a fancy dress pirate was the best bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

Sure, I’d agree it was flat in story terms. Not a top episode. But at least it was a story. I’ve been rewatching New Who, and towards the end of RTD1 there are some terrible long emote-fests.  Ten’s last two episodes are terrible. This multiplies in the Moffat era, when in his worst episodes he adds in long periods of confusing nonsense hoping we’ll think it’s clever when really it’s just try-hard. 

And it was far more watchable than most Classic Who is now. Faint praise, maybe, but I watched the Jon Pertwee Sea Devils in preparation. It’s terrible!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And it was far more watchable than most Classic Who is now. Faint praise, maybe, but I watched the Jon Pertwee Sea Devils in preparation. It’s terrible!


 so so wrong.



and they looked better in 1972.


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm not going to stand for any dissing of Jon Pertwee or Tom Baker - because that would be like pissing on my childhood, so Nope.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Sure, I’d agree it was flat in story terms. Not a top episode. But at least it was a story. I’ve been rewatching New Who, and towards the end of RTD1 there are some terrible long emote-fests.  Ten’s last two episodes are terrible. This multiplies in the Moffat era, when in his worst episodes he adds in long periods of confusing nonsense hoping we’ll think it’s clever when really it’s just try-hard.
> 
> And it was far more watchable than most Classic Who is now. Faint praise, maybe, but I watched the Jon Pertwee Sea Devils in preparation. It’s terrible!


Perhaps they wouldn't stand up to a rewatch, but I remember being genuinely moved by many of the emotion-heavy RTD episodes - he can lay it on a bit thick sometimes but because he's so good at characterisation it works. I prefer the emotion of RTD to the clever-cleverness of Moffat. Looking back I think the focus on characters and emotion was what made the reboot so accessible and successful, it's what made it appeal to more than just a typical sci-fi audience. But unsure whether the trick will work a second time now audiences are so much more fractured.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm not going to stand for any dissing of Jon Pertwee or Tom Baker - because that would be like pissing on my childhood, so Nope.


Three and Four are "my" Doctors.  I'm not dissing that at all.  I'm saying that much as we loved it then, the Classic Series does not compare with New Who on a like-for-like basis.  If someone is saying that any Classic Who is "more watchable" than even an average New Who, then they're just plain barking.  It takes effort and fandom to watch Classic Who.  I know: I do it.  There's _no way_ you could get a modern audience to sit through even my favourite Classic stories (The Dalek Invasion of Earth, The War Games, Genesis of the Daleks, etc).


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Perhaps they wouldn't stand up to a rewatch, but I remember being genuinely moved by many of the emotion-heavy RTD episodes - he can lay it on a bit thick sometimes but because he's so good at characterisation it works. I prefer the emotion of RTD to the clever-cleverness of Moffat. Looking back I think the focus on characters and emotion was what made the reboot so accessible and successful, it's what made it appeal to more than just a typical sci-fi audience. But unsure whether the trick will work a second time now audiences are so much more fractured.



God no it all got a bit worthy with really loud ambient music.

I'd welcome a return to "time traveller finds themselves in a variety of historical settings" territory.  I don't like the long story arcs, or the feelings between the Doctor and his companions.  I especially don't like his companions being "special" in some sort of cosmic way.

FFS just accidentally have a history teacher walk into the TARDIS and have some episodes that are historically interesting without every single last fart being of cosmic importance.

EDIT - just seen your post danny la rouge - I am not saying it needs to go back to Classic Who - clearly there are better production values now for a start - but some of the modern stuff just seems to be trying way too hard, a bit more of a basic story wouldn't go amiss at times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Looking back I think the focus on characters and emotion was what made the reboot so accessible and successful, it's what made it appeal to more than just a typical sci-fi audience.


Absolutely.  Whether it was a "trick" or not is another question.  Maybe it was just more three-dimensional writing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> God no it all got a bit worthy with really loud ambient music.
> 
> I'd welcome a return to "time traveller finds themselves in a variety of historical settings" territory.  I don't like the long story arcs, or the feelings between the Doctor and his companions.  I especially don't like his companions being "special" in some sort of cosmic way.
> 
> FFS just accidentally have a history teacher walk into the TARDIS and have some episodes that are historically interesting without every single last fart being of cosmic importance.


I agree with all of that except the emphasised.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> God no it all got a bit worthy with really loud ambient music.
> 
> I'd welcome a return to "time traveller finds themselves in a variety of historical settings" territory.  I don't like the long story arcs, or the feelings between the Doctor and his companions.  I especially don't like his companions being "special" in some sort of cosmic way.
> 
> FFS just accidentally have a history teacher walk into the TARDIS and have some episodes that are historically interesting without every single last fart being of cosmic importance.


Partially agree - I don't think the companions should be 'special' - that was done to death with Clara - and I don't think the entire universe should constantly be in jeopardy either. But 13's first season which basically had zero arc was just boring - I don't think it's possible to tell a decent story in just 45 minutes, you either need a series arc or 2-3 episode stories to make it interesting and want to come back for more.


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I agree with all of that except the emphasised.



It's like watching me mum and dad get a bit steamy though, ick no...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Partially agree - I don't think the companions should be 'special' - that was done to death with Clara - and I don't think the entire universe should constantly be in jeopardy either. But 13's first season which basically had zero arc was just boring - I don't think it's possible to tell a decent story in just 45 minutes, you either need a series arc or 2-3 episode stories to make it interesting and want to come back for more.


I partially agree: I think development is good.  If you take Star Trek OS, there's none: you can watch the episodes in any order.  Spock learns nothing in his quest to juggle his Vulcan and human sides (until the films).  The relationships are as painted in episode one.  Nothing develops.

I think a series-long subplot can be good, too.  But having something "significant" as an arc just for the sake of it is bad writing.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

I was so wishing for a lesbian kiss to happen, if only to enjoy the meltdown that would ensure at the Daily Mail…


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 18, 2022)

Has this been posted yet?  A nice video anyway


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 18, 2022)

Watch from this time for the theme tune


----------



## Cloo (Apr 18, 2022)

I just feel sadly rather unconvinced by Doctor and Yaz, which is a shame as I'd like it to be a thing that worked plot-wise. It did feel like it was thought of as an afterthought, not an arc that was in mind when Yaz was introduced (when she was very boring and flat for the first season but then got a bit more interesting) - you could see from early on, for example, the intensity of how the Doctor felt for Rose, but this seemed to have come out of nowhere, there's no sense of quite why the Doctor should fine Yaz so special compared to other companions, IYSWIM?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I just feel sadly rather unconvinced by Doctor and Yaz, which is a shame as I'd like it to be a thing that worked plot-wise. It did feel like it was thought of as an afterthought, not an arc that was in mind when Yaz was introduced (when she was very boring and flat for the first season but then got a bit more interesting) - you could see from early on, for example, the intensity of how the Doctor felt for Rose, but this seemed to have come out of nowhere, there's no sense of quite why the Doctor should fine Yaz so special compared to other companions, IYSWIM?


Exactly. It's the biggest problem I have with that plot point. 
The second biggest is that I don't like the doctor having feelings in that way in return. I can excuse an assistant feeling something for the god like doctor, but I would rather they were dropped like a stone as soon as they mentioned anything of the sort.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> the god like doctor,


I don’t like the Doctor being god-like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t like the Doctor being god-like.


Me neither, but that's how the doctor is always being set up these days. It's annoying. 
However, what I really meant is that it is understandable that a puny human being whisked away on an exciting adventure by a superior being with crazy skills and technology might develop a crush. Not something I really want to watch unless it's dealt with in an interesting way. Just being a lesbian or Billie Piper isn't interesting enough. Preferred Doctor two and Jamie good solid affectionate relationship on screen, not just something scribbled into a script as an afterthought to get press mileage.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 20, 2022)

Delia Derbyshire


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2022)

The worst part of the episode for me is that the Sea Devils could have been any enemy of the week. Nothing about the episode needed or really dealt with the fact they were among earth's original intelligent species.  Previous stories have had this at their core.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> The worst part of the episode for me is that the Sea Devils could have been any enemy of the week. Nothing about the episode needed or really dealt with the fact they were among earth's original intelligent species.  Previous stories have had this at their core.


Indeed. It was mentioned by the doctor, and I thought this would lead off into something, but nobody seemed to care.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 25, 2022)

Despite its flaws, Flux was ambitious and generally well made, and Eve of the Daleks was great fun if derivative and felt worthy of being called a 'special'. But this was truly terrible, you need to use a scale last used in the Colin Baker era to measure just how stinkingly bad. If it hadn't been for the trailer at the end I think I'd have ritually burned my Tennant-era remote controlled dalek and banished all mention of the doctor for the rest of time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Despite its flaws, Flux was ambitious and generally well made, and Eve of the Daleks was great fun if derivative and felt worthy of being called a 'special'. But this was truly terrible, you need to use a scale last used in the Colin Baker era to measure just how stinkingly bad. If it hadn't been for the trailer at the end I think I'd have ritually burned my Tennant-era remote controlled dalek and banished all mention of the doctor for the rest of time.


I thought it was bad, but I thought the flux was just as bad. . . actually I don't think I managed to watch all of it, which is very unlike me and Doctor Who.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Despite its flaws, Flux was ambitious and generally well made, and Eve of the Daleks was great fun if derivative and felt worthy of being called a 'special'. But this was truly terrible, you need to use a scale last used in the Colin Baker era to measure just how stinkingly bad. If it hadn't been for the trailer at the end I think I'd have ritually burned my Tennant-era remote controlled dalek and banished all mention of the doctor for the rest of time.


I think some perspective is needed.  I'm on Matt Smith era at the moment.  There are some great episodes, but some truly terrible ones.  I've just watched A Good Man Goes To War, which I hadn't seen in a decade.  It's terrible.  There's absolutely no point in anything that happens.  Things are built up to be significant and then aren't.   And Stephen Moffatt has by this point already long established his penchant for resetting the universe, so there's never any jeopardy.  The Doctor even makes a speech to that effect in the episode!  You just feel you're wasting your time.  It felt like the only idea they had was that River Song would be revealed to be Melody Pond, and nothing else mattered, so no plot was needed.  

In comparison Sea Devils is a passable episode, with an underwater Tardis bubble and some jokes.  At least the Sea Devils was a better pirate episode than the Curse of the Black Spot!  You'd forgotten that?  Lucky you.


----------



## Chz (Apr 25, 2022)

I want Sophie and Janet to have a great show - Aldred was great in her BF work; but I agree with whoever said "It's going to be shit, isn't it?".


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 25, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I think some perspective is needed.  I'm on Matt Smith era at the moment.  There are some great episodes, but some truly terrible ones.  I've just watched A Good Man Goes To War, which I hadn't seen in a decade.  It's terrible.  There's absolutely no point in anything that happens.  Things are built up to be significant and then aren't.   And Stephen Moffatt has by this point already long established his penchant for resetting the universe, so there's never any jeopardy.  The Doctor even makes a speech to that effect in the episode!  You just feel you're wasting your time.  It felt like the only idea they had was that River Song would be revealed to be Melody Pond, and nothing else mattered, so no plot was needed.
> 
> In comparison Sea Devils is a passable episode, with an underwater Tardis bubble and some jokes.  At least the Sea Devils was a better pirate episode than the Curse of the Black Spot!  You'd forgotten that?  Lucky you.


I am blessed with a very poor and selective memory that means I can quickly move on from moments of grief and trauma, but I must admit that phrase 'the curse of the black spot' has made me hyperventilate a bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2022)

Chz said:


> I want Sophie and Janet to have a great show - Aldred was great in her BF work; but I agree with whoever said "It's going to be shit, isn't it?".


Come on, we're Whovians!  We place hope above evidence.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I think some perspective is needed.  I'm on Matt Smith era at the moment.  There are some great episodes, but some truly terrible ones.  I've just watched A Good Man Goes To War, which I hadn't seen in a decade.  It's terrible.  There's absolutely no point in anything that happens.


Times change. 

You hated the Hitler one last time so maybe you'll enjoy that! 
I looked back to see what I thought of it at the time but found what you thought instead.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> Times change. View attachment 320163
> 
> You hated the Hitler one last time so maybe you'll enjoy that!
> I looked back to see what I thought of it at the time but found what you thought instead.


I quite often change my opinion on an episode or series on subsequent viewings, never mind more than a decade later.  I reserve the right to continue to do so.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2022)

I loved Matt Smith's portrayal of the Doctor at the time.  I hadn't noticed how much his mannerisms remind me of Bill Nighy, though.  And to be honest I'm finding that quite intrusive and unsettling this time around.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I quite often change my opinion on an episode or series on subsequent viewings, never mind more than a decade later.  I reserve the right to continue to do so.


I've softened on a lot of the older episodes to be honest. It might just be a case of accepting them for what they are rather than the disappointment some of them were after the build up at the time.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 26, 2022)

I'd quite like to rewatch the Matt Smith era I think. As at the time, while I liked his portrayal, I found Moffat's Who less engaging than RTD's and I drifted in and out a bit, which wasn't particularly helpful when the whole thing was so damn complicated. Still have no real idea what that crack was all about.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> I'd quite like to rewatch the Matt Smith era I think. As at the time, while I liked his portrayal, I found Moffat's Who less engaging than RTD's and I drifted in and out a bit, which wasn't particularly helpful when the whole thing was so damn complicated. Still have no real idea what that crack was all about.


Yup, lots of over-complicated stuff going on. But on the other hand some great stories.  Van Gogh, the first of the two James Cordon ones (I know, but it’s a good episode).


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2022)

Less said about the last ten minutes of the second the better.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

Ncuti Gatwa: BBC names actor as next Doctor Who Ncuti Gatwa: BBC names actor as next Doctor Who star

❤️❤️➕🟦


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

That's going to send the anti-woke lot into meltdown.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's going to send the anti-woke lot into meltdown.


Another Scot? Yup, they’ll hate that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2022)

I don't know him, I hope he can bring some eccentricity to the role. Can't really get much from that picture.  Fingers crossed. Ecclestone looked like a starey shaved bovver boy in pictures so who knows. I'm not excited yet though.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

I don’t know him either, but my daughter loves him and says I’ll be happy. So that’s good enough for me.


----------



## Leafster (May 8, 2022)

I only know him from Sex Education. I thought he was younger but that's probably because of the character he plays in SE.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I only know him from Sex Education. I thought he was younger but that's probably because of the character he plays in SE.


I never saw that. I heard it was about teenagers having sex, which isn’t one of my interests, although I know the programme was highly thought of.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2022)

Mr. QofG's has seen him in "Sex Ecucation" and reckons he's a good choice


----------



## Saffy (May 8, 2022)

My boy is very happy! He thought the news was coming out on the 14th by flew down the stairs today grinning.


----------



## Saffy (May 8, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has seen him in "Sex Ecucation" and reckons he's a good choice


It's where my son knows him from too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I never saw that. I heard it was about teenagers having sex, which isn’t one of my interests, although I know the programme was highly thought of.


I saw one episode and thought it was a pile of shit. I was then told it was highly acclaimed so watched a couple more but didn't change my opinion.


----------



## Cloo (May 8, 2022)

Interesting that they've decided to forgo the whole big build-up thing for the last two Doctors, which was slightly annoying TBF. I don't know Sex Education at all, but I think it's more than time for a black Doctor.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2022)

It's the BAFTAs tonight. Wonder if he'll be on it, and mention it to a large TV audience


----------



## not a trot (May 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's going to send the anti-woke lot into meltdown.


When Jodie Whitaker ws named the new Doctor, a guy on Digital Spy cried that he had now lost his childhood because the Doctor was now a woman. And he'd been a fan since the beginning.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

not a trot said:


> When Jodie Whitaker ws named the new Doctor, a guy on Digital Spy cried that he had now lost his childhood because the Doctor was now a woman. And he'd been a fan since the beginning.



Well hopefully he'll be cheered up by this then 

(or not LOL)


----------



## hegley (May 8, 2022)

catsbum said:


> It's the BAFTAs tonight. Wonder if he'll be on it, and mention it to a large TV audience


He's presenting an award tonight I think.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2022)

Great choice. Really like him.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

I honestly don't have a clue who he is and have never heard of him - I've not watched Sex Education - should I have?

Anyway whether I know who he is is immaterial - good luck to him and I hope we have some great episodes in the (hopefully not too distant!) future 🥂


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

not a trot said:


> When Jodie Whitaker ws named the new Doctor, a guy on Digital Spy cried that he had now lost his childhood because the Doctor was now a woman. And he'd been a fan since the beginning.



There was a poster on here that was upset about that too, I can't remember their username.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I've not watched Sex Education - should I have?



I think most of us on here are a bit old for sex education now.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think most of us on here are a bit old for sex education now.



I dunno, they might do it different these days.  If I ever find myself single again I'll probably have to retrain.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There was a poster on here that was upset about that too, I can't remember their username.


I can.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2022)

He’s great in sex education. I think he’ll be superb.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I can.



Does it start with a 'G'?


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2022)

Great choice. Not that i watch Dr who but he was very good in SE.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Does it start with a 'G'?


And rhymes with romit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And rhymes with romit.



I only wanted a 'yes' reply, so I could ask if it was Wallace's dog.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And rhymes with romit.


And vomit


----------



## seeformiles (May 8, 2022)

I’m looking forward to it. Having a female Dr Who didn’t cause the end of the world - although a few less clumsy scripts would have been welcome. A black Doctor is perfectly fine so let’s go 😀


----------



## kittyP (May 8, 2022)

I didn't know it had been announced. 
Just seen it on the BAFTAs. 
I'm very pleased I think hes an excellent choice!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> so so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> and they looked better in 1972.




The musical cues there are fucking brilliant. I'm not one of those synth nerds who blathers on about proper analgoue kit (mostly because I can't afford it) but it does have some kind of magic to it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 8, 2022)

Looking forward to Dr who and the exploding gammons.


----------



## MickiQ (May 8, 2022)

Never heard of him either, Despite predictions that the sky would fall when Jodie Whittaker was cast it didn't. She wasn't the best Doctor but she did fine, let us give this guy a chance and see his spin on the role.
It never fails to crack me up that people are willing to take the position that an immortal shape shifting alien can only be successfully played by an old white guy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Never heard of him either, Despite predictions that the sky would fall when Jodie Whittaker was cast it didn't.


It's just a massive shame the writing was so utterly shite. . . . worse even than Capaldi had to put up with.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2022)

Nobody had heard of Matt Smith when he was cast and he did a fine job - I was sold by the end of his first episode.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And rhymes with romit.


Wasn't me. I was prepared to give her chance. She's a good actor. The writing was bloody awful though. I mean truly bloody awful.

Russel T is coming back. In Russel we trust.

I suspect we may have more primetime mention of his bi-sexuality than previously  (Torchwood tended to reference this more than Who) now we have an actor who can pull it off. He's excellent in SE.

You can't help but feel we're ticking off a woke check list these days. I care not. I just don't want it to affect the quality of the scripts.


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2022)

Haha


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Wasn't me. I was prepared to give her chance. She's a good actor. The writing was bloody awful though. I mean truly bloody awful.
> 
> Russel T is coming back. In Russel we trust.
> 
> ...



Is there a Daily Mail sponsored bot that writes your posts or something?


----------



## 8ball (May 8, 2022)

I was hoping for Benedict Wong, but people seem to be saying good things about the new guy.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

8ball said:


> I was hoping for Benedict Wong, but people seem to be saying good things about the new guy.



Ooooh, I like that thought - maybe next time.  I do like an older Doctor (they keep getting younger!!) and he's around the same age as me, that would work.  Can we pencil him in for the next one please?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 9, 2022)

Predictable reaction from GB News' #Craftywank.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Wasn't me. I was prepared to give her chance.



Yeah, apologies it wasn't you, it was in fact Bungle73, easy mistake to make, what with both usernames connected to misogyny children TV/film characters.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, apologies it wasn't you, it was in fact Bungle73, easy mistake to make, what with both usernames connected to misogyny children TV/film characters.


HOW DARE YOU!

Wallace and Gromit isnt Children's entertainment. It's for the whole family.
Just cause something's animated people think it's for kids. Really gets my goat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> Haha





Gromit said:


> You can't help but feel we're ticking off a woke check list these days. I care not. I just don't want it to affect the quality of the scripts.



I hope there is a 'woke' immigration themed episode.  Sci fi writing be quite good at highlighting political and racial absurdities of the day.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is there a Daily Mail sponsored bot that writes your posts or something?


1. The Daily Mail care and are deeply offended when something appears to be happening because of "Woke". 
The difference. Just cause I spot it and mentioned it doesn't mean it bothers me. In fact I specifically mentioned the fact that it doesn't. Stopped reading at the point it suited you?

No what bothers me is shit writing. When writers focus so much on an agenda they neglect the actual story telling that the agenda is sat in. Doing neither any favours. 

2. Aren't you supposed to be ignoring my posts? From when you got all upset because I wished your ill cat get well soon.


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

I've never had you on ignore, and I am not "supposed" to be ignoring you, I don't know where you got that idea from.


----------



## tonysingh (May 9, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Wasn't me. I was prepared to give her chance. She's a good actor. The writing was bloody awful though. I mean truly bloody awful.
> 
> Russel T is coming back. In Russel we trust.
> 
> ...


How does having a black actor translate to "ticking off a woke checklist"?


----------



## weepiper (May 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> Haha



Even worse. A Rwandan Scotsman


----------



## Yossarian (May 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> How does having a black actor translate to "ticking off a woke checklist"?



Apparently Gromit doesn't have a problem with a Black actor being cast in the role of a shapeshifting alien time traveller that traditionally has gone to white actors, only he suspects that the actor has been given the role because of his race, not his talent.

The casting decision was, in Gromit's worldview, part of an agenda, and he fears the show will now be shit because it will focus on this agenda instead of the adventures of the shapeshifting alien time traveller.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

Shapeshifting?  Barely.
If the next-but-one Doctor is a bonsai tree I'll take that back.

Or a dalek.


----------



## platinumsage (May 10, 2022)

I don't remember anyone batting an eyelid when in 1989 Brigadier Gordon Lethbridge-Stuart played by Nicholas Courtney became Brigadier Winifred Bambera played by Angela Bruce 

Perhaps that says something about the current "culture wars".


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

Headline in the pro SNP rag 'The National' (circulation sub 7000) 'Scottish actor to be the next Dr Who'. 

Now, I'm  reasonably knowledgeable about Scottish geography, but the fact that Kigali is in Scotland completely passed me by.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Headline in the pro SNP rag 'The National' (circulation sub 7000) 'Scottish actor to be the next Dr Who'.
> 
> Now, I'm  reasonably knowledgeable about Scottish geography, but the fact that Kigali is in Scotland completely passed me by.



I've seen him described as a Rwandan-Scottish actor, so I've just checked, he was born in Rwandan in 1992, the family escaped the genocide in 1994, and settled in Scotland, so more Scottish than anything else TBF.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Headline in the pro SNP rag 'The National' (circulation sub 7000) 'Scottish actor to be the next Dr Who'.



Third or fourth Scottish one, isn’t he?


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 10, 2022)

8ball said:


> Third or fourth Scottish one, isn’t he?


That's the real outrage it feels like they've had more than their fair share.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Apparently Gromit doesn't have a problem with a Black actor being cast in the role of a shapeshifting alien time traveller that traditionally has gone to white actors, only he suspects that the actor has been given the role because of his race, not his talent.
> 
> The casting decision was, in Gromit's worldview, part of an agenda, and he fears the show will now be shit because it will focus on this agenda instead of the adventures of the shapeshifting alien time traveller.


Trying reading my posts before you think you can talk on my behalf then still don't talk in my behalf. I never mentioned race. 

I did mention sexuality.
Russel makes great Who. He makes great LGBT stuff. Can he make great LGBT Who? Is he going to try? We wait and see.
I don't care one way or the other so long as it GOOD. Key word GOOD. 
Just to spell it out for the hard of thinking like you.....
NOT SHIT. Like Capaldi, Whittaker and Tennant.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Trying reading my posts before you think you can talk on my behalf then still don't talk in my behalf. I never mentioned race.
> 
> I did mention sexuality.
> Russel makes great Who. He makes great LGBT stuff. Can he make great LGBT Who? Is he going to try? We wait and see.
> ...


So what did you mean when you said "woke checklist"?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> That's the real outrage it feels like they've had more than their fair share.


Certainly time for a Welsh Doctor.  

But I’d point out that although Tennant is Scottish, his Doctor wasn’t. And we await Gatwa’s Doctor. He may use a different accent. 

So far it’s been two Scottish Doctors out of a possible 13 plus War Doctor and Fugitive Doctor.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Certainly time for a Welsh Doctor.



I heard some people liked the idea of Michael Sheen doing it.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2022)

8ball said:


> I heard some people liked the idea of Michael Sheen doing it.


I think he'd be excellent in the role


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

I gave up watching Dr Who in about 1968, and really don't see the attraction.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I gave up watching Dr Who in about 1968, and really don't see the attraction.


So you ducked out during series (season) 6 and missed the War Games?  Dearie me, you should have hung on.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> So you ducked out during series (season) 6 and missed the War Games?  Dearie me, you should have hung on.


I really cannot see the attraction. A kids TV program being drooled over by adults.


----------



## tonysingh (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I really cannot see the attraction. A kids TV program being drooled over by adults.



Top notch trolling there. Shithousery 10/10.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I really cannot see the attraction. A kids TV program being drooled over by adults.


its a family show, for all ages. Thats its brief. The short lived spin-off 'Class' was set in a school, but nobody watched that except me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Top notch trolling there. Shithousery 10/10.



It's on par with people who dress up as Superman and go to Comic Conventions. Inexplicable.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I really cannot see the attraction. A kids TV program being drooled over by adults.


Much the same as I feel about football. A playground game for children (which was boring to play as a child), in which nothing interesting to watch ever happens, being played for a very long time by overpaid rapists, and watched by crowds of drunk racists.  

But we’re all different.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> its a family show, for all ages. Thats its brief. The short lived spin-off 'Class' was set in a school, but nobody watched that except me.


I watched it. It lasted long enough.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> It's on par with people who dress up as Superman and go to Comic Conventions. Inexplicable.


Hahaha. Do it again!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

NB, I’m not calling _all_ football fans drunk racists. Just stating that wherever there’s football fans there’s always a vociferous number of drunk racists, in my experience.


----------



## tonysingh (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> NB, I’m not calling _all_ football fans drunk racists. Just stating that wherever there’s football fans there’s always a vociferous number of drunk racists, in my experience.



You're not? I'll put me strongbow and pink n blue Klan robes away then ....


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You're not? I'll put me strongbow and pink n blue Klan robes away then ....


They walk among you. 

'Sexist and racist' speech sparks walkout at Glasgow football award show
'Sexist and racist' speech sparks walkout at Glasgow football award show


----------



## tonysingh (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> They walk among you.
> 
> 'Sexist and racist' speech sparks walkout at Glasgow football award show
> 'Sexist and racist' speech sparks walkout at Glasgow football award show



You're talking to someone that punched a fascist in the face at one of the last games he was at. 

I know they're behind the goal.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

I like this thread, I'm getting insulted by _ both_ sides.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I don't remember anyone batting an eyelid when in 1989 Brigadier Gordon Lethbridge-Stuart played by Nicholas Courtney became Brigadier Winifred Bambera played by Angela Bruce
> 
> Perhaps that says something about the current "culture wars".
> 
> ...


I don't remember frothing about any of the companions race or gender either but it's a completely different thing. The Doctor is supposed to be the same person.


----------



## platinumsage (May 10, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I don't remember frothing about any of the companions race or gender either but it's a completely different thing. The Doctor is supposed to be the same person.



With a new body and personality...


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> With a new body and personality...


No shit.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Much the same as I feel about football. A playground game for children (which was boring to play as a child), in which nothing interesting to watch ever happens, being played for a very long time by overpaid rapists, and watched by crowds of drunk racists.
> 
> But we’re all different.



That is little short of heresy in Scotland.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> With a new body and personality...



Yeah, the Doctor seems like a character practically designed for fluidity of sex/appearance/sexuality.

If you’re doing something that is meant to be in a historically accurate 15th Century Denmark then it makes a bit more sense to point out the silliness of giving it the demographics of 21st Century London, but that’s not happening here (or ever, for all I know, I just made up an example).


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Much the same as I feel about football. A playground game for children (which was boring to play as a child), in which nothing interesting to watch ever happens, being played for a very long time by overpaid rapists, and watched by crowds of drunk racists.
> 
> But we’re all different.



That really is a strange post. Seriously, are you calling every footballer a rapist? And every football fan a drunken racist, including all those who post on the football threads on these boards? 

Does that description apply to women's football as well? 

I think you really need to have a look again at that post, and consider whether it needs modified.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That really is a strange post. Seriously, are you calling every footballer a rapist? And every football fan a drunken racist, including all those who post on the football threads on these boards?
> 
> Does that description apply to women's football as well?
> 
> I think you really need to have a look again at that post, and consider whether it needs modified.


Read it again. I’m not calling every football fan a drunken racist. I’m saying every football crowd is full of drunken racists, in my experience.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Read it again. I’m not calling every football fan a drunken racist. I’m saying every football crowd is full of drunken racists, in my experience.



I did read it again, a direct copy and paste.

'Much the same as I feel about football. A playground game for children (which was boring to play as a child), in which nothing interesting to watch ever happens, *being played for a very long time by overpaid rapists, and watched by crowds of drunk racists.* '.

That is really not on Danny.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'Much the same as I feel about football. A playground game for children (which was boring to play as a child), in which nothing interesting to watch ever happens, *being played for a very long time by overpaid rapists, and watched by crowds of drunk racists.* '.


That’s all true. The red bit included.  

Nowhere do I say exclusively played by rapists or exclusively watched by drunken racists.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s all true. The red bit included.
> 
> Nowhere do I say exclusively played by rapists or exclusively watched by drunken racists.




Sorry? You very much did. There was no qualification, it was an absolute statement.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Never has my city been trashed by drunken Doctor Who fans chanting racist abuse. Never.  And yet every year since I’ve lived here it’s been trashed by drunken football fans chanting racist abuse.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Sorry? You very much did. There was no qualification, it was an absolute statement.


No. Read it again. Watched by drunken racists. Not watched only by drunken racists.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2022)

He's right Sass


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

“Every Celtic-Rangers game is watched by Rangers fans”.  That’s a true statement. It does not imply that no Celtic-Rangers games are watched by Celtic fans. This is simple logic.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

Anyway, sass, you came here to troll a thread because you felt like riling some Doctor Who fans. It worked. You should be pleased.

Because I dislike football, I’ve got all the sports forums on ignore.  You could try that with things you don’t like.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

My ignored list:


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

Is there a function for importing other users’ ignore lists?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I watched it. It lasted long enough.


WHat's that then?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> WHat's that then?


8 episodes.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

People are misreading this.  Gatwa has not been called _the Fourteenth Doctor_ by the BBC.  It leaves the possibility he'll be 15th, and Tennant is still going to be the 14th, maybe even for a short series of episodes.

Just saying.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> 8 episodes.


Of what?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Of what?


Like DotCommunist said: The short-lived Doctor Who spin-off, 'Class', that was set in a school.


----------



## spitfire (May 10, 2022)

I miss you on the FEB thread Danny.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I miss you on the FEB thread Danny.


I enjoyed it when I thought people were joking around, but I was informed that it’s a thread for people who derive comfort from obsessing about a very narrow definition of a full fried breakfast, and anyone just larking around was causing real distress. Which clearly I didn’t want to do.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Like DotCommunist said: The short-lived Doctor Who spin-off, 'Class', that was set in a school.


I watched the first episode and while it wasn't terrible I had no desire to watch any more.


----------



## spitfire (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I enjoyed it when I thought people were joking around, but I was informed that it’s a thread for people who derive comfort from obsessing about a very narrow definition of a full fried breakfast, and anyone just larking around was causing real distress. Which clearly I didn’t want to do.



I can completely understand that as I remember the exchange but I'm sure there is a happy medium between posting pictures of lasagne and arguing the toss over a fried egg.  

(Also poor fishy is gone and OU on an extended holiday so do come back, what with badgers gone as well christ knows we need the input!).


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> I watched the first episode and while it wasn't terrible I had no desire to watch any more.


I thought it was OK.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I can completely understand that as I remember the exchange but I'm sure there is a happy medium between posting pictures of lasagne and arguing the toss over a fried egg.
> 
> (Also poor fishy is gone and OU on an extended holiday so do come back, what with badgers gone as well christ knows we need the input!).


I was told by several people on Twitter recently that soda scones aren’t part of a Scottish breakfast. Despite the fact that I’m Scottish and was brought up with them as a breakfast food!  Some folks don’t seem capable of accepting other people’s opinions about breakfast.


----------



## spitfire (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I was told by several people on Twitter recently that soda scones aren’t part of a Scottish breakfast. Despite the fact that I’m Scottish and was brought up with them as a breakfast food!  Some folks don’t seem capable of accepting other people’s opinions about breakfast.



They're wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Like DotCommunist said: The short-lived Doctor Who spin-off, 'Class', that was set in a school.


I want to know more. When was this?


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I enjoyed it when I thought people were joking around, but I was informed that it’s a thread for people who derive comfort from obsessing about a very narrow definition of a full fried breakfast, and anyone just larking around was causing real distress. Which clearly I didn’t want to do.



Fried onions is violence.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Like DotCommunist said: The short-lived Doctor Who spin-off, 'Class', that was set in a school.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want to know more. When was this?


Actually forget it. Looks like shite. 
I thought it was a 60s spin off that I had never heard of. File under K9 spin off, and not even the Sarah Jane K9 and Company, file it under the Australian one.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want to know more. When was this?











						Class (2016 TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually forget it. Looks like shite.
> I thought it was a 60s spin off that I had never heard of.


Fake fan. 🙄


----------



## spitfire (May 10, 2022)

Bit gutted my Craig Charles prediction didn't come off.


----------



## tonysingh (May 10, 2022)

I half fancy watching this Doctor Who but feel like I'm missing out on backstory if I just step in. Bit of a noob like.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I half fancy watching this Doctor Who but feel like I'm missing out on backstory if I just step in. Bit of a noob like.



There’s never any logic to what happens, so I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2022)

Aye, it is still significantly different to casting a new one shot (at least on telly) character  with the rank another character held while that other character still plays a role in the story. It is a false equivalence and says very little about the current culture wars.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> It's on par with people who dress up as Superman and go to Comic Conventions. Inexplicable.


Or people who dress up as professional athletes then eat and drink until they shit themselves.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I half fancy watching this Doctor Who but feel like I'm missing out on backstory if I just step in. Bit of a noob like.


Hmm. How much backstory do you feel you need? Continuity isn’t really a thing on Doctor Who. Try starting off with the Chris Eccleston series. That’s the best introduction really.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Try starting off with the Chris Eccleston series. That’s the best introduction really.



And one of the best series.
And the one after.


----------



## strung out (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> People are misreading this.  Gatwa has not been called _the Fourteenth Doctor_ by the BBC.  It leaves the possibility he'll be 15th, and Tennant is still going to be the 14th, maybe even for a short series of episodes.
> 
> Just saying.



 

Not saying anything...


----------



## tonysingh (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Hmm. How much backstory do you feel you need? Continuity isn’t really a thing on Doctor Who. Try starting off with the Chris Eccleston series. That’s the best introduction really.



I guess it's a bit like having never seen Star Wars then being plonked in front of Rogue One for example.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> My ignored list:
> 
> View attachment 322027View attachment 322028View attachment 322029


I have no political opinion or overriding comment to make about your choice of ignored threads or subforums in these boards, but I will happily admit your choice of background theme (or whatever the fuck it might be called) for this forum makes U75 look way cooool 😎


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2022)

ddraig said:


> How does having a black actor translate to "ticking off a woke checklist"?


Because they are an idiot


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> its a family show, for all ages. Thats its brief. The short lived spin-off 'Class' was set in a school, but nobody watched that except me.


I did too, i liked it


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2022)

I hadn't heard of 'Class', but as it's on the iplayer I'll give it a go.









						Class - Series 1: 8. The Lost
					

As Corakinus wages war, our heroes must fight against the Shadow Kin one last time.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I half fancy watching this Doctor Who but feel like I'm missing out on backstory if I just step in. Bit of a noob like.


Start of a new doctor is a good jumping on point , I'd recommend watching the first episode of their run if you like it keep watching theres no real need to watch it all ,if you love it  and want to catch up its not as daunting as it used to be thanks to brit box and iplayer, my recent epic rewatch took a couple of months.
 Also ignore anything on the internet that starts with the words "as a long term fan"  its usually followed by some sort of gatekeeping dickery thats not worth taking notice of.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Start of a new doctor is a good jumping on point , I'd recommend watching the first episode of their run if you like it keep watching theres no real need to watch it all ,if you love it  and want to catch up its not as daunting as it used to be thanks to brit box and iplayer, my recent epic rewatch took a couple of months.
> Also ignore anything on the internet that starts with the words "as a long term fan"  its usually followed by some sort of gatekeeping dickery thats not worth taking notice of.


Do you say that as a long term fan?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Do you say that as a long term fan?


No I say that as a fan since the Pertwee era .


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> No I say that as a fan since the Pertwee era .


Me too. He was My First Doctor. (Although I actually remember the end of the War Games and Jamie being dumped back in the 18th Century). 

I was, however, so impressed by Third’s regeneration disorientation that I too took my shoes to bed in tribute, and was threatened not to be allowed to watch again if I repeated the imitation.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2022)

I would say, though, that series 1 of the New Era did a really good job of introducing Doctor Who, its concepts, the iconic villains etc to a new audience in a way that the appearance of no other new Doctor in New Who did.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Me too. He was My First Doctor. (Although I actually remember the end of the War Games and Jamie being dumped back in the 18th Century).
> 
> I was, however, so impressed by Third’s regeneration disorientation that I too took my shoes to bed in tribute, and was threatened not to be allowed to watch again if I repeated the imitation.


I have some vague memories of troughton episodes but it was Pertwee who made me purposely watch who though to be honest it was bessie that captured my heart eventually and i still can't watch tom baker without a vague feeling that he's an imposter.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I don't remember frothing about any of the companions race or gender either but it's a completely different thing. The Doctor is supposed to be the same person.


----------



## CNT36 (May 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>



Yes, they look different at times.


----------



## Saffy (May 12, 2022)

So my son is chatting about an Edgar Wright post on Instagram and that Russell T Davies 'liked' it but has now 'unliked' it. It was a blue door! 🧐
Is he getting excited about nothing?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2022)

Saffy said:


> So my son is chatting about an Edgar Wright post on Instagram and that Russell T Davies 'liked' it but has now 'unliked' it. It was a blue door! 🧐
> Is he getting excited about nothing?


I'd need more information. 
Just a blue door? What is your son speculating that it means?


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd need more information.
> Just a blue door? What is your son speculating that it means?


The rumour is that Edgar Wright is to direct the 60th anniversary special.


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd need more information.
> Just a blue door? What is your son speculating that it means?


The TARDIS has a blue door.


----------



## Saffy (May 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'd need more information.
> Just a blue door? What is your son speculating that it means?


He posted a blue door, a chandelier and a honeycomb grid thing. Even if he's not directing the 60th anniversary special, my son is having lots of fun making connection as to what it all means.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2022)

Saffy said:


> He posted a blue door, a chandelier and a honeycomb grid thing. Even if he's not directing the 60th anniversary special, my son is having lots of fun making connection as to what it all means.


Sia will be a guest companion and the plot will be about saving the bees🐝


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2022)

The bees ran away before the Daleks invaded.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2022)

Santino said:


> The bees ran away before the Daleks invaded.


They forgot and came back.


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Sia will be a guest companion and the plot will be about saving the bees🐝


I reckon the Doctor, Rory, and Amy will try and take a chandelier down and accidentally drop the wrong one on the floor.

Rory you plonker.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 14, 2022)

Saffy said:


> He posted a blue door, a chandelier and a honeycomb grid thing. Even if he's not directing the 60th anniversary special, my son is having lots of fun making connection as to what it all means.


Blue door is TARDIS, chandelier is (centre of) console and honeycomb could be TARDIS panels or Cybermen?


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> People are misreading this.  Gatwa has not been called _the Fourteenth Doctor_ by the BBC.  It leaves the possibility he'll be 15th, and Tennant is still going to be the 14th, maybe even for a short series of episodes.
> 
> Just saying.





strung out said:


> Not saying anything...


Confirmed









						Doctor Who: David Tennant and Catherine Tate to return
					

The pair are currently filming for sci-fi show's 60th anniversary, which it will celebrate in 2023.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> People are misreading this.  Gatwa has not been called _the Fourteenth Doctor_ by the BBC.  It leaves the possibility he'll be 15th, and Tennant is still going to be the 14th, maybe even for a short series of episodes.
> 
> Just saying.



Tennant is the Tenth doctor.

If he comes back he's still the Tenth doctor cause of time travel. It's a time travel show.

When we had the "four doctors" they didn't renumber them all.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Tennant is the Tenth doctor.
> 
> If he comes back he's still the Tenth doctor cause of time travel. It's a time travel show.
> 
> When we had the "four doctors" they didn't renumber them all.


I know. And yeah, it could be a multi Doctor thing for the anniversary. But there is a persistent rumour that he’s coming back not as Ten but as the regeneration after Thirteen.


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Me too. He was My First Doctor. (Although I actually remember the end of the War Games and Jamie being dumped back in the 18th Century).
> 
> I was, however, so impressed by Third’s regeneration disorientation that I too took my shoes to bed in tribute, and was threatened not to be allowed to watch again if I repeated the imitation.


Same for me, Pertwee's incarnation of the Doctor is the first one that I watched from the very start IRC the opening credits of the first Pertwee episode included footage from the end of War Games (I vividly remember that the renegade Time Lord had a Tardis that was clearly a black painted wardrobe)


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

Doctor Who: What Would David Tennant’s Rumoured Return Mean?
					

Russell T. Davies and David Tennant love Doctor Who too much to retread old ground and stop the show from evolving, so what might the rumoured return for Tennant mean?




					www.denofgeek.com
				




"The rumour is that Tennant will play the 14th Doctor for three specials – including the 60th anniversary episode – before handing over to a new 15th Doctor."









						Doctor Who 60th Anniversary: What Are David Tennant and Catherine Tate Actually Filming?
					

Doctor Who’s 2023 anniversary celebrations are filming now. We round up the official news and rumours.




					www.denofgeek.com
				




"Note the wording above: “scenes”, “coincide with”, “celebration_s_” plural. Nowhere in the language does the press release explicitly confirm that Tennant and Tate will appear as guest stars in a single 60th anniversary special episode alongside the new 14th Doctor Ncuti Gatwa."



I'm not claiming the rumours are true.  I'm just saying the rumours are that he's not playing Ten again, he's playing Fourteen.

No official BBC source has called Gatwa the 14th Doctor.


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2022)

> Davies has teased fans, saying: "Maybe this is a missing story. Or a parallel world. Or a dream, or a trick, or a flashback. The only thing I can confirm is that it's going to be spectacular, as two of our greatest stars reunite for the battle of a lifetime."



Tate is going to wake up and find Tennant in the shower.
You heard it from me first.


----------



## Bingoman (May 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Tate is going to wake up and find Tennant in the shower.
> You heard it from me first.


Bobby Ewing 'died' and came back too


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

RTD bringing back all the things from his first era. Now including a character called Rose:









						Yasmin Finney joins Doctor Who cast | Doctor Who
					

Doctor Who gains its own heartstopper as Yasmin Finney joins cast




					www.doctorwho.tv


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2022)

Rose has regenerated too?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> Rose has regenerated too?


Who knows? Maybe. It’s Doctor Who: they can do pretty much anything.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Who knows? Maybe. It’s Doctor Who: they can do pretty much anything.



I’ve forgotten what happened to Rose in the end, but choosing the same name made me wonder.


----------



## lazythursday (May 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’ve forgotten what happened to Rose in the end, but choosing the same name made me wonder.


Rose ended up in a parallel universe, shacked up with a duplicate but mortal David Tennant doctor, creepily grown from one of his hands. It was all a bit odd.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’ve forgotten what happened to Rose in the end, but choosing the same name made me wonder.


She has to stay in a parallel Earth with a doppelgänger Tenth, who can’t regenerate. We see Piper again, but not really as Rose. She’s a bomb interface who looks like Rose.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2022)

Ah, that does ring a bell now.  Aside from the bomb interface thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> Ah, that does ring a bell now.  Aside from the bomb interface thing.



^


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Rose ended up in a parallel universe, shacked up with a duplicate but mortal David Tennant doctor, creepily grown from one of his hands. It was all a bit odd.


Am I imagining it but I thought she got fused into the universe plus time and space?
During which time she spread Bad Wolf hints everywhere.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Am I imagining it but I thought she got fused into the universe plus time and space?
> During which time she spread Bad Wolf hints everywhere.



Maybe it got better.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Am I imagining it but I thought she got fused into the universe plus time and space?
> During which time she spread Bad Wolf hints everywhere.


You’re confusing the end of series one with the end of her tenure.


----------



## Dom Traynor (May 16, 2022)

It's all very confusing


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> It's all very confusing



I've never been able to remember the plot of anything, I gave up long ago on worrying about being confused by this sort of stuff


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2022)

The legendary Bernard Cribbins is back too.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2022)

In the category, “Whovian nerdery you have snuck into your decor that the civilian visitor won’t realise is Whovian nerdery”, I present my bathroom.



Your turn.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> In the category, “Whovian nerdery you have snuck into your decor that the civilian visitor won’t realise is Whovian nerdery”, I present my bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 337366
> 
> Your turn.


I've got the Seal of Rassilon:





 tattooed on my shoulder blade. For the non-whovian observer, its just another generic 'tribal'/celt' style tatt. To those who know it makes me the coolest man alive, of course.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> In the category, “Whovian nerdery you have snuck into your decor that the civilian visitor won’t realise is Whovian nerdery”, I present my bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 337366
> 
> Your turn.



Careful with that bagel..


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got the Seal of Rassilon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hide my Timelord soul in my pocket watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> Careful with that bagel..


Yeah, that’s an accidental cross thread beef with the Secular Buddhism thread…


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, that’s an accidental cross thread beef with the Secular Buddhism thread…



So is the Everything Bagel a Buddhist thing? 

Also, I’m assuming the sign is the Doctor Who bit..?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> So is the Everything Bagel a Buddhist thing?
> 
> Also, I’m assuming the sign is the Doctor Who bit..?


The bagel is the “Zen circle”, or Enzo symbol.

Aye, the sign is the Who thing.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> The bagel is the “Zen circle”, or Enzo symbol.
> 
> Aye, the sign is the Who thing.



It’s also the logo of the Japanese restaurant  a few yards from my house.  Kind of wondered.  I suppose the gap in the circle is to stop it swallowing the multiverse.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 14, 2022)

I used to have a poster of a brown enso circle and told people it was a coffee mug ring. Those who knew knew.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 14, 2022)

For those not in the know about the sign but want to be: 



Spoiler: Doctor Who poster


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 8, 2022)

Sylvester McCoy was a trot of some description at some point I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2022)

Shocking weight loss pictures of Doctor Who star.



Spoiler





I hope the TARDIS has a good circle of friends to reach out to.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 13, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Shocking weight loss pictures of Doctor Who star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fortunately, the solution is clearly not far away.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 17, 2022)

It’s frustrating that the most important issue of the day is not being discussed.

Next month is Jodie Whitaker’s last episode as the Doctor, in the BBC Centennial episode, Power of the Doctor! 

Where is all the excitement, unfounded speculation and internet rumour?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 17, 2022)

Spoiler: “internet rumour”


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 17, 2022)

If Yaz is around it would suggest a short lived incarnation. I don't like that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> If Yaz is around it would suggest a short lived incarnation. I don't like that.


I keep reading this and wondering what you mean.  We know - or think we know - David is in some episodes as the Doctor after Jodie leaves and before Ncuti starts.  So we know David is only back briefly.  

What’s Yaz’s rumoured presence at Jodie’s demise/regeneration got to do with that?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler: “internet rumour”




I wasn’t surprised about the  Cliff regeneration.  It looks like he needs it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2022)

You’ve sullied my thread. 😡


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 19, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I keep reading this and wondering what you mean.  We know - or think we know - David is in some episodes as the Doctor after Jodie leaves and before Ncuti starts.  So we know David is only back briefly.
> 
> What’s Yaz’s rumoured presence at Jodie’s demise/regeneration got to do with that


The Doctor is still travelling with the same person she met minutes after regenerating. Unless the doctor left her at a greenpeace meeting went off for a few centuries before picking her up 13 didn't last long.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 19, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler: “internet rumour”



If I'm honest, I'd prefer this didn't happen.

If I'm dishonest, I'd say Chris Chibnall was a great showrunner....and that I'd still prefer this didn't happen


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 19, 2022)

DP


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> The Doctor is still travelling with the same person she met minutes after regenerating. Unless the doctor left her at a greenpeace meeting went off for a few centuries before picking her up then 13 didn't last long.


We don’t get to see everything the Doctor does! She’s very old.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 19, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> We don’t get to see everything the Doctor does! She’s very old.


Yeah, that's a possibility I alluded to but still. Annoys me. Like when 9 was 900 and 10 was 903 near the end of his run. 11 got hundreds of years even if you don't include his time on Christmas. 12 had a while...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> Yeah, that's a possibility I alluded to but still. Annoys me. Like when 9 was 900 and 10 was 903 near the end of his run. 11 got hundreds of years even if you don't include his time on Christmas. 12 had a while...


Doesn’t bother me. The diamond punching years didn’t happen because that was shite. Likewise the town called Christmas. Load of shite. Ignore it and move on. Probably timelines that didn’t happen now or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2022)

Yee-ha!  Trailer for regeneration/BBC100 episode.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2022)

Spoiler







😮😮😮


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Loving seeing some companions from the classic era making an appearance ❤️


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 23, 2022)

The ending really is a twist


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2022)

Eh ?


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> The ending really is a twist



Not sure how, that is the only bit I was expecting


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 23, 2022)

Not gonna lie, they got me with the teegan, ace, and their respective doctors moments.

That was actually quite well done, even if bonkers conkers.

Really not sure about bringing back Tenant, nor having clothes regenerate.

Seeing Ian again....


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Tegan was fab (but then she always was).


----------



## Chz (Oct 23, 2022)

Crucially, it was lovely to see them bring back Ace and Tegan and not completely waste them or make it a short cameo. I was prepared to hate it mightily for that. I'm impressed that it was only slightly shit.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Tegan was fab (but then she always was).


I always thought Janet was a pretty good actress, despite Tegan being written to be stand offish.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> Crucially, it was lovely to see them bring back Ace and Tegan and not completely waste them or make it a short cameo. I was prepared to hate it mightily for that. I'm impressed that it was only slightly shit.


Needs more Nitro Nine


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I always thought Janet was a pretty good actress, despite Tegan being written to be stand offish.



Not sure what you mean by "despite", I always really loved that about the character 

Also have to say I love the current iteration of The Master.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Not sure what you mean by "despite", I always really loved that about the character
> 
> Also have to say I love the current iteration of The Master.


I used to hate her as a kid, but I've grown to like her. However toward the end the writing struggled to make use of her and so she came across as mopey.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2022)

Hold on, is there a new episode?


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hold on, is there a new episode?


You won't like it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hold on, is there a new episode?



Yeah it was on tonight, feature length job from 19:30 to 21:00, now on iPlayer


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 23, 2022)

I thought it was a mess but enjoyable in places. They name dropped 



Spoiler



the dead auntie and Adric


. I also  enjoyed the Masters get up and accessories 



Spoiler



when being the doctor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Yeah it was on tonight, feature length job from 19:30 to 21:00, now on iPlayer


A one off? 

I've not heard anything about it. To be honest my daughter and my interest in the doctor has wavered somewhat after the new backstory bollocks. Not sure how they will ever come back from that.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A one off?
> 
> I've not heard anything about it. To be honest my daughter and my interest in the doctor has wavered somewhat after the new backstory bollocks. Not sure how they will ever come back from that.



It was Whittaker's last episode as The Doctor, it's all we've been talking about for months (in terms of Doctor Who related chat), it was on tonight - you must have stopped showing interest as you say.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> It was Whittaker's last episode as The Doctor, it's all we've been talking about for months (in terms of Doctor Who related chat), it was on tonight - you must have stopped showing interest as you say.


It's weird. I was just looking at DVDs with my daughter last week. I think we forgot all about the latest doctor and that it was ending. I remember how excited my daughter was that Dr Who was a woman. . . she loved Capaldi, but she still ran around the garden shouting for joy. 
Her face when she watched the last series was the exact opposite. 

We will watch it though.  We have been meaning to flick through some older DVDs (quite surprisingly my daughter seems to unironically like some of them).


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Bit annoyed about the fact that the BBC News just had a bit about Whittaker's last episode in which they interviewed Tennant but not Whittaker, and went on about "return of a favourite Doctor"


----------



## Cloo (Oct 23, 2022)

I quite liked that - I especially appreciate seeing multiple older women in action roles which is something in too-short supply.

Good ending 



Spoiler: spoiler



my guess is this will turn out to  some kind of temporary regeneration energy weirdness - we've seen it do odd things before


----------



## Santino (Oct 23, 2022)

It's already in the plot that Tennant-Doctor didn't want to regenerate, so it sort of makes sense that his consciousness would emerge if there was some weird regeneration energy malarkey going on.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I quite liked that - I especially appreciate seeing multiple older women in action roles which is something in too-short supply.


That exactly.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 23, 2022)

Santino said:


> It's already in the plot that Tennant-Doctor didn't want to regenerate, so it sort of makes sense that his consciousness would emerge if there was some weird regeneration energy malarkey going on.


gsv also reckons it's foreshadowed in the Doctor's encounter with 'The curator' (played by Tom Baker) a few series back, where the latter mentions he may 'revisit some old faces'


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Just finished it. I was otherwise occupied earlier so had to watch it on catch up.

Not sure.  Some good bits.  The nostalgia was too heavily oriented to the 80s, which was when I fell out of love with Doctor Who.  And I’ve never been able to face that era since. 



Spoiler



It was great to briefly see Ian though! 

I knew they were going to do “What? What? What?” Of course.



The BBC must really hate Doctor Who fans, though.  Nobody I spoke to knew this episode was on.  And there wasn’t even a “next time” teaser, or a vague estimate of when we’ll be seeing more.

You’d think they don’t like the international revenue it brings in.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 23, 2022)

Yeah, I only found out because I looked it up a few weeks ago because I had a vague idea it should be on soon. That said I barely watch telly anymore, but I'd have expected poster campaign etc.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Just finished it. I was otherwise occupied earlier so had to watch it on catch up.
> 
> Not sure.  Some good bits.  The nostalgia was too heavily oriented to the 80s, which was when I fell out of love with Doctor Who.  And I’ve never been able to face that era since.
> 
> ...


There was a brief next time when I watched it almost live. Not much in it. The Doctor, a familiar companion and someone (perhaps the new fellow I'm not really sure what he looks like) shouting in what could be the Doctor's mind as seen in the episode.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> There was a brief next time when I watched it almost live. Not much in it. The Doctor, a familiar companion and someone (perhaps the new fellow I'm not really sure what he looks like) shouting in what could be the Doctor's mind as seen in the episode.


The new fellow:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, I only found out because I looked it up a few weeks ago because I had a vague idea it should be on soon. That said I barely watch telly anymore, but I'd have expected poster campaign etc.


I only knew because I saw this thread. . . and I saw something on friday night live about the new doctor being a black man (as if it was something the whole world knew).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh ffs!




So we get the David Tennant specials in 13 months, but more than a year’s wait to see Ncuti Gatwa in the role at New Year. And hopefully the schedule resume in something like a “season”!


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

I saw adverts for this current one on the actual BBC channel, between other programmes as usual, perhaps the issue is that people don't tend to watch the actual channels any more?
So I knew it was on and when.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I only knew because I saw this thread. . . and I saw something on friday night live about the new doctor being a black man (as if it was something the whole world knew).



I do feel like you might really not be paying attention at all, I mean even if your _only_ source was Urban, there are threads here where you could have got more information than you seem to be aware of.
Especially about the next _new_ actor to play The Doctor, which has been known for a while now.  Also knew about Tenant coming back first (at least knew it was hotly speculated, and it wasn't a surprise).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> I saw adverts for this current one on the actual BBC channel, between other programmes as usual, perhaps the issue is that people don't tend to watch the actual channels any more?
> So I knew it was on and when.


I knew too, but I listen to Doctor Who podcasts. The casual Who audience don’t.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> I do feel like you might really not be paying attention at all, I mean even if your _only_ source was Urban, there are threads here where you could have got more information than you seem to be aware of.


Including this one just down the page!


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I knew too, but I listen to Doctor Who podcasts. The casual Who audience don’t.



If people aren't watching TV on the schedule as it is aired much though, how do they advertise it and make sure you see that if you might be interested?
I mean it used to be the case that you'd watch various programmes on a particular channel throughout the week and if there was a big new show (or a new Doctor Who episode) coming up, you'd probably see the trailer multiple times.
I saw the trailer on BBC at some point, and also on the website, there were links to info in the sidebar of the BBC News front page (they tend to do this at the bottom of the sidebar for upcoming TV and iPlayer stuff).
People don't really have that pattern of watching TV these days.  I think if you are interested in something particular, you do have to check every so often to see if there's been a date announced.  Our viewing habits have changed almost unrecognisably over the last few years.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> If people aren't watching TV on the schedule as aired much though, how do they advertise it?
> I mean it used to be the case that you'd watch various programmes on a particular channel throughout the week and if there was a big new show (or a new Doctor Who episode) coming up, you'd probably see the trailer multiple times.
> People don't really have that pattern of watching TV these days.  I think if you are interested in something particular, you do have to check every so often to see if there's been a date announced.  Our viewing habits have changed almost unrecognisably over the last few years.


Well, they could start showing trailers much earlier.  And use bus stop posters etc. Like other shows do.

Doctor Who is supposed to be a flagship show.  And they can’t rely on just the nerds seeking it out. They have to actually tell people - the general viewer who hasn’t been hanging on every slight rumour since Easter - about it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, they could start showing trailers much earlier.  And use bus stop posters etc. Like other shows do.
> 
> Doctor Who is supposed to be a flagship show.  And they can’t rely on just the nerds seeking it out. They have to actually tell people - the general viewer who hasn’t been hanging on every slight rumour since Easter - about it.



Fair enough, I've not been out for a bit (have Covid) so have no idea whether there have been bus stop posters or not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> have Covid


Hope you don’t have it too bad.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Hope you don’t have it too bad.



Headache finally let up for the first time since Tuesday, was starting to worry!
Thank you


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2022)

This one, like most of the Chibnall stuff, suffered from too much stuff being thrown at you at once and half of it never going anywhere. Although...



Spoiler



I enjoyed Sacha Dhawan's performance, which had a bit more to it than just scenery-chewing for once, and if the Russia 1916 plot beat served no purpose besides letting him dance around to Rasputin by Boney M it was still worth it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2022)

So, erm, indulge me. Tenant's back for a bit, then it's some other bloke from next Christmas?


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> So, erm, indulge me. Tenant's back for a bit, then it's some other bloke from next Christmas?



There's only 1 episode scheduled for that entire time (the next 12 months) as far as I can work out, so to say Tenant is back for "a bit" might mean just a bit of an episode late next year during which he regenerates again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> There's only 1 episode scheduled for that entire time (the next 12 months) as far as I can work out, so to say Tenant is back for "a bit" might mean just a bit of an episode late next year during which he regenerates again.


From the link I posted above:

“David Tennant and Catherine Tate will appear in three special episodes, set to air in November 2023 to mark the show's 60th anniversary.”

“Ncuti Gatwa will then take control of the TARDIS as the Fifteenth Doctor, with his first episode airing "over the festive period" in 2023.

It's as yet unclear if this means a New Year's Day episode, or if Doctor Who will be returning to a Christmas Day slot.”

That link again:  Ncuti Gatwa's first Doctor Who episode will air "festive period" 2023 | Radio Times


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> From the link I posted above:
> 
> “David Tennant and Catherine Tate will appear in three special episodes, set to air in November 2023 to mark the show's 60th anniversary.”
> 
> ...



Ah OK, thanks!
Wish we were going straight on to Gatwa tbh, hopefully it is because he had some other filming commitments first.  I mean I liked Tenant and thought he was probably the best of the modern era Doctors so far, but that doesn't mean I welcome his unexplained re-appearance iykwim.
I'd rather see what the new bloke is like and get to know him as the Doctor.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> hopefully it is because he had some other filming commitments first.


He’s playing Ken in Barbie the Movie.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He’s playing Ken in Barbie the Movie.


I need new specs, read that as 'he's playing Ken Barlow'.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He’s playing Ken in Barbie the Movie.



That's nice, I don't think that is aimed at my demographic, but I wish him well in the role


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 24, 2022)

I went to watch Dr Who - kinda  outta habit- and frankly the idea of watching it and Jodie Whittaker made me immediately feel tired. So I didn't bother.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 24, 2022)

Although fans of Dr Who, being out of the U.K. for so long has meant we’ve mainly watched on catch up or pirates. We are, therefore, not totally into the current Dr. By chance we found this episode was on and made sure we tuned in and were ready. What a disappointment. We turned it off after about fifteen minutes. When the main character has to continually tell you what is happening, and why, it isn’t worth the effort. The story just didn’t work.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I do feel like you might really not be paying attention at all, I mean even if your _only_ source was Urban, there are threads here where you could have got more information than you seem to be aware of.
> Especially about the next _new_ actor to play The Doctor, which has been known for a while now.  Also knew about Tenant coming back first (at least knew it was hotly speculated, and it wasn't a surprise).


Well if I am not not 'tagged' in a thread or have been active in one that doesn't tag me I don't generally see it. I am more of a new posts kind of guy than someone who searches for Dr Who. 
It's not like Dr Who has not been on my radar in general. I have been listening to Dr Who podcasts (too much lately). . . though these are generally about 70s 80s dr who. I'm still surprised I have not seen anything on the BBC or been suggested podcasts/youtubes about people waffling/speculating  about a new doctor.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well if I am not not 'tagged' in a thread or have been active in one that doesn't tag me I don't generally see it. I am more of a new posts kind of guy than someone who searches for Dr Who.
> It's not like Dr Who has not been on my radar in general. I have been listening to Dr Who podcasts (too much lately). . . though these are generally about 70s 80s dr who. I'm still surprised I have not seen anything on the BBC or been suggested podcasts/youtubes about people waffling/speculating  about a new doctor.



If you want me to tag you in convos about Doctor Who I will... is that something I should have been doing?  That wouldn't have seemed appropriate to me really, sorry that I didn't realise I was supposed to be tagging you or anyone else 😭

It is like - the entire forum and the threads are here for everyone to see, do we need to make a special effort to make sure some people can see it?


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

It smacks of "I can't be bothered 99% of the time, if anything happens that might be within the 1% sphere of interest that I can't be arsed to look out for myself then come and wake me up and if that doesn't happen then I will roundly chastise everyone"

(sorry, still ill with covid and feeling a bit headachy and arsey atm)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> If you want me to tag you in convos about Doctor Who I will... is that something I should have been doing?  That wouldn't have seemed appropriate to me really, sorry that I didn't realise I was supposed to be tagging you or anyone else 😭
> 
> It is like - the entire forum and the threads are here for everyone to see, do we need to make a special effort to make sure some people can see it?


If course I don't want to be tagged. I am not saying that. I am just stating the fact that I missed it, I missed it all. It's not something I usually miss. I don't know if there has been less talk or fanfare in general, but for whatever reason I missed it on the news, on facebook, twitter and even on here. I thought it was oddly notable, that I was still listening to Doctor Who podcasts (though not up to date), chatting to my daughter about it only a couple of days ago, but still the goodbye Jody special never popped up on my radar until after it had been aired.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If course I don't want to be tagged. I am not saying that. I am just stating the fact that I missed it, I missed it all. It's not something I usually miss. I don't know if there has been less talk or fanfare in general, but for whatever reason I missed it on the news, on facebook, twitter and even on here. I thought it was oddly notable, that I was still listening to Doctor Who podcasts (though not up to date), chatting to my daughter about it only a couple of days ago, but still the goodbye Jody special never popped up on my radar until after it had been aired.



You said "Well if I am not tagged" - do you want to be tagged or don't you?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> It smacks of "I can't be bothered 99% of the time, if anything happens that might be within the 1% sphere of interest that I can't be arsed to look out for myself then come and wake me up and if that doesn't happen then I will roundly chastise everyone"
> 
> (sorry, still ill with covid and feeling a bit arsey atm)


I'll put it down to covid, but there is no need to get arsey with me. Normally it is impossible to ignore a special episode, this time it was somehow easy. I would have almost certainly chosen to watch it at a later date anyway. I have not ticked off 'days to dr who' on a calendar since I was 12.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll put it down to covid, but there is no need to get arsey with me. Normally it is impossible to ignore a special episode, this time it was somehow easy. I would have almost certainly chosen to watch it at a later date anyway. I have not ticked off 'days to dr who' on a calendar since I was 12.



Well there are plenty of us who love Doctor Who, and don't understand your need to come onto threads about it with what appears to be "meh, boring, I don't get it" line, and the asking for explanation when you clearly just want to denigrate it?  That's getting very old now.  Why don't you find something to watch that you actually enjoy?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> You said "Well if I am not tagged" - do you want to be tagged or don't you?


No. I was just stating that if I am not tagged it won't show up on my alerts bell so if it's not in 'new posts' I probably won't see it. I do usually see alerts to threads that I have previously responded to, but sometimes this stops happening. 
I very rarely search for something on u75, and if I do it is because it is something I am already aware of. 

I'm stating the fact that I did not see the anything about the show on sunday. I was completely unaware it was happening. 
I was not making a request to be informed about it. Far from it. I really don't want to be tagged. I just thought it was a point of interest that despite Dr Who being of interest to me, this never showed up on my radar on social media or any advertising that I saw.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. I was just stating that if I am not tagged it won't show up on my alerts bell so if it's not in 'new posts' I probably won't see it. I do usually see alerts to threads that I have previously responded to, but sometimes this stops happening.
> I very rarely search for something on u75, and if I do it is because it is something I am already aware of.
> 
> I'm stating the fact that I did not see the anything about the show on sunday. I was completely unaware it was happening.
> I was not making a request to be informed about it. Far from it. I really don't want to be tagged. I just thought it was a point of interest that despite Dr Who being of interest to me, this never showed up on my radar on social media or any advertising that I saw.



So do you want to be tagged or not?  I will tag you if you want to have updated Doctor Who information as and when it comes out.

If you just want to whinge that you didn't see any info (and weren't tagged) then please feel free to go for it with full force, having turned down my kind offer to keep you updated.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Well there are plenty of us who love Doctor Who, and don't understand your need to come onto threads about it with what appears to be "meh, boring, I don't get it" line, and the asking for explanation when you clearly just want to denigrate it?  That's getting very old now.  Why don't you find something to watch that you actually enjoy?


What? 
Yes I am pissed off with the current writing, but I wouldn't comment if I didn't care. No need to be a thread nazi, are we only allowed to write of our gushing love of new Dr Who?


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

What?   A thread nazi?  Have you lost your fucking mind???


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What?
> Yes I am pissed off with the current writing, but I wouldn't comment if I didn't care. No need to be a thread nazi, are we only allowed to write of our gushing love of new Dr Who?



You have lost not just any debate ever, but also the plot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> So do you want to be tagged or not?  I will tag you if you want to have updated Doctor Who information as and when it comes out.
> 
> If you just want to whinge that you didn't see any info (and weren't tagged) then please feel free to go for it with full force, having turned down my kind offer to keep you updated.


Oh FFS. 
I said I don't want to be tagged. I never asked to be tagged. 
I am commenting on the media campaign and lack of usual social media buzz around new Dr who on my radar. I am not whinging about missing it or not seeing any info about it, I am commenting that it is odd that I was unaware of it (as others have also done).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> What?   A thread nazi?  Have you lost your fucking mind???


No. You specifically said that posting negative comments about new Dr Who was  unwelcome.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

I didn't tag you, you fucking moron - I asked you if you wanted me to tag you because you seem completely oblivious to new Doctor Who stuff and I was offering to keep you updated  - calling me a nazi was never going to go well.  Go and take a break from the boards, you are being ridiculous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> You have lost not just any debate ever, but also the plot.


I could easily flip that. You really don't seem to be grasping my very basic point. There does not seem to have been as much fuss /promotion /buzz about the new episode as I would have expected.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I didn't tag you, you fucking moron - I asked you if you wanted me to tag you because you seem completely oblivious to new Doctor Who stuff and I was offering to keep you updated  - calling me a nazi was never going to go well.  Go and take a break from the boards, you are being ridiculous.


Please don't call me a 'fucking moron'  if you can't even read and digest what I have already written several times. 

I know you didn't tag me. 
I don't want to be tagged.
I never asked to be tagged, 
I was only saying that as a doctor who fan it was perhaps  'of note' that I didn't hear about the new episode. 

I called you a thread nazi because you demanded a thread only of positive comments about the new show.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

You likened me to a nazi, over a basic discussion about where it was possible to find info about the latest Doctor Who news.

I am not forgetting this, do not respond to me again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> You likened me to a nazi, over a basic discussion about where it was possible to find info about the latest Doctor Who news.
> 
> I am not forgetting this, do not respond to me again


You dictated what should and should not me written on the thread and said that I should leave.
I didn't call you a nazi I called you a thread nazi. 
It's a term, get over it. 

Calmly look back at what you have written and what my responses have been. You have completely misunderstood from the very beginning and wound yourself into an incredible tiz. I can't type it out any clearer than I already have.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You dictated what should and should not me written on the thread and said that I should leave.
> I didn't call you a nazi I called you a thread nazi.
> It's a term, get over it.
> 
> Calmly look back at what you have written and what my responses have been. You have completely misunderstood from the very beginning and wound yourself into an incredible tiz. I can't type it out any clearer than I already have.



Oh for fucks sake fuck off.

I get that you are a bit like me (I think we are both a bit autistic) but you can't just come barrelling in and call people a nazi if you disagree with them a bit, that is completely out of order both to the person you have said it to and the 7 MILLION DEAD PEOPLE.

Do not EVER use that as an insult.  EVER.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh for fucks sake fuck off.


Stop it. 


Epona said:


> you can't just come barrelling in and call people a nazi if you disagree with them a bit,


Just to flip that . . You can't just tell people what they can and can't post on a thread just because you disagree with them a bit.


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2022)

This showing didn’t get a massive hooha around it because it was meant to be advertised as part of the massive celebrations around the BBCs centenary.  But then they didn’t dare go ahead with that celebration because the Tories hate the BBC (and a bit because an old woman died), so all the hype for this episode fell by the wayside.  

A shame, cos it was a decent episode.  I was worried at first that the Doctor may have come in on the side of the Tsarists in the Russian Revolution, but thankfully not.  Dhawan was excellent, the plot actually made sense and they held the schmaltz back. V enjoyable ninety minutes.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2022)

belboid said:


> the plot actually made sense.


 

But anyway, enjoyable enough and nice to see all the sentimental stuff with the old companions and doctors, who we'll probably never get to see again.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm not sure the plot has actually made sense in a Doctor Who episode for quite a few years now.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2022)

I liked that episode a lot. Some things didn't make much sense but that's pretty much a given with the series nowadays. But it was gripping and entertaining.

I was also very impressed with Sacha Dhawan's performance. He really does play a good psycho villain


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stop it.
> 
> Just to flip that . . You can't just tell people what they can and can't post on a thread just because you disagree with them a bit.



You're the one who called me a nazi, and always will be.
You absolute cock.

You know what, I don't have much of a life really, but massive thanks to those of you who always take the time to make what life I do have a little bit worse than it could have been.

I hope it makes you and your family happy and proud knowing that one day you called someone who started out trying to be nice to you a nazi and made them cry and feel small.
When you could have just not said that and not made someone's day a thousand times worse.

I wasn't telling anyone what to post, it started out me asking if you wanted me to tag you when I had any Doctor Who news since you seemed to miss the boat on this episode, * I was offering to go out of my way for you to tag you because I didn't want you to miss anything if you were unable to keep up with the news*, then it just seemed like the issue wasn't that you didn't know but just wanted to have a moan _and I legitimately do not know how to deal with the situation, I was trying to be nice and you got really nasty with me and I don't know why_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> You're the one who called me a nazi, and always will be.
> You absolute cock.


A 'thread nazi' . . .not an actual nazi. 


Epona said:


> You know what, I don't have much of a life really, but massive thanks to those of you who always take the time to make what life I do have a little bit worse than it could have been.
> 
> I hope it makes you and your family happy and proud knowing that one day you called someone who started out trying to be nice to you a nazi and made them cry and feel small.
> When you could have just not said that and not made someone's day a thousand times worse.


Equally you could have not called me names, told me that I wasn't welcome to post my thoughts on the thread. 
I can't say your comments brought me much joy either. . . . including the comment above. 
I know nothing about what you are doing behind your computer screen apart from calling me a 'fucking moron' who can 'fucking fuck off'. 
You didn't grasp the basics of what I was saying but kept pushing. 
I have learned that I know nothing of the person/people on the other side of the screen and perhaps should be more sensitive to that.  . . but again, that goes both ways. You assume I am not upset? 


Epona said:


> I wasn't telling anyone what to post,


You said you were sick of my negative comments about doctor who and I should watch something liked and get off the thread


Epona said:


> it started out me asking if you wanted me to tag you when I had any Doctor Who news since you seemed to miss the boat on this episode, * I was offering to go out of my way for you to tag you because I didn't want you to miss anything if you were unable to keep up with the news*,


You missed the point. I was just saying that I had missed the news of the new episode. I considered this odd. Others on this thread have said the same. 


Epona said:


> then it just seemed like the issue wasn't that you didn't know but just wanted to have a moan


I wasn't having a moan. I was pointing out the lack of advertising and social media presence of the event. 


Epona said:


> _and I legitimately do not know how to deal with the situation, I was trying to be nice and you got really nasty with me and I don't know why_


I'm sorry, but you were nasty first, you literally told me to get off the thread, and even then I didn't actually say anything nasty . . . ok, maybe I should have said 'thread fascist' or 'thread dictator'  but those are not common phrases.  A 'cake nazi', road nazi etc etc is not a nazi, in the same way a 'media whore' is not an actual 'whore'. . .  but I understand that you have been sensitive to this and will take it on board for the future (not just for you, for everyone I don't know).


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

I wasn't nasty, I started out offering to tag you if there was any Doctor Who news -something that would have been going out of my way in an offer to help you, if you wanted to know about Doctor Who stuff since your complaint initially seemed to be that you hadn't heard about anything.

Please stop being so fucking horrible to me, I have had as much as I can take.  Please just stop and leave me alone.  I started out trying to be nice.

Calling someone any version of nazi or fascist is not on, and as a lifelong anti-fascist (and I've been fucking beaten by riot police for being such) it is particularly hurtful.  Please don't take it so lightly when you say that in future.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I wasn't nasty, I started out offering to tag you if there was any Doctor Who news -something that would have been going out of my way in an offer to help you, if you wanted to know about Doctor Who stuff since your* complaint* initially seemed to be that you hadn't heard about anything.


And I told you right from the beginning that you had misunderstood my post and that I did not want or need notifications. 
I had not made a complaint. I was observing that there was less advertisement of the new episode and Dr Who in general than I would usually expect. 
I wasn't asking to be tagged, I wasn't moaning, I wasn't complaining. 


Epona said:


> Please stop being so fucking horrible to me, I have had as much as I can take.  Please just stop and leave me alone.


I am not being horrible. The worst thing I did was say 'thread nazi'. My apologies for that. I did not mean offence. I did not take kindly to being told what I should/could or couldn't post on a Dr Who thread. You are obviously very sensitive and I am sorry I that I can't see that from behind a computer screen. . . but I didn't start this.  


Epona said:


> I started out trying to be nice.


And I explained again and again that you had misunderstood my post. 


Epona said:


> Calling someone any version of nazi or fascist is not on, and as a lifelong anti-fascist (and I've been fucking beaten by riot police for being such) it is particularly hurtful.  Please don't take it so lightly when you say that in future.


Sure.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2022)

I actually enjoyed it a lot more than I was expecting, I even found it quite exciting at one part.



Spoiler



I liked the master regenerating into the doctor although felt it got resolved pretty easily.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I actually enjoyed it a lot more than I was expecting, I even found it quite exciting at one part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh but apart from the credits did you think it was any good


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but apart from the credits did you think it was any good


Yes.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

The Ace and Tegan stuff was as cringy as fuck, and neither of them can act. The story was terribly overblown — are they really at the point where they’ve devalued daleks, the cybermen and the Master soooo much that they have to have them all at once just to create credible threat?  (Probably — they all still can’t shoot for toffee). And once again it was a breathless plot with zero pacing, like something you’d play on a screen during a cinema based rollercoaster. And by creating so many threads, you’re left afterwards gradually remembering how much was unresolved. 

I liked Sacha Dhawan though. So there’s that.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The Ace and Tegan stuff was as cringy as fuck, and neither of them can act. The story was terribly overblown — are they really at the point where they’ve devalued daleks, the cybermen and the Master soooo much that they have to have them all at once just to create credible threat?  (Probably — they all still can’t shoot for toffee). And once again it was a breathless plot with zero pacing, like something you’d play on a screen during a cinema based rollercoaster. And by creating so many threads, you’re left afterwards gradually remembering how much was unresolved.
> 
> I liked Sacha Dhawan though. So there’s that.


One thing I thought they underplayed, plotwise, was the rogue dalek.  How did that happen, why etc. Suppose they might come back it.

Can't agree on Dhawan, as mentioned upthread, 'scenery chewing'.  I hate it in any kind of drama when the 'mad' supervillain goes into one of those manic rants.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

When there’s that much shit going on, though, the scenery really has to be fucking gnawed on big time just to show up against the background nonsense


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2022)

I thought Dhawan was excellent. I like Jodie Whittaker too. I watched with my daughter who cried at the end. She really likes Jodie Whittaker. 

She didn't know who David Tennant was. 

She thought Yaz and the Doctor might kiss but they didn't.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Suppose they might come back it.


Well, Chibnall has gone now, so it’s up to RTDII (we’re calling him that in the hope he’s learned some lessons) to decide what to drop and what to pick up.

I see the Timeless Child thread was abandoned, as I always thought it would be. Hopefully RTDII glosses over that, too.

For those dissing JW, you’re wrong: she’s great.  For those dissing Chibnall’s writing: you’re right, he’s just not very good at it. Not everyone can be.  For those bemoaning the BBC once again poorly serving Doctor Who in the publicity stakes: you’re right, it’s mystifying.  For those of you yelling at each other and calling one another Nazis: ffs, it’s a television show. I’m sure there’s football threads for that kind of thing. 😉


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 24, 2022)

Spoiler



So what was the Masters rationale for the regeneration? Besmirch the Doctor's name, kill the Doctor, steal endless regenerations or conquer stuff? The Master hated that regeneration came from the Doctor so why the hijacking? Seems a lot of effort


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the Masters rationale for the regeneration? Besmirch the Doctor's name, kill the Doctor, steal endless regenerations or conquer stuff? The Master hated that regeneration came from the Doctor so why the hijacking? Seems a lot of effort





Spoiler



Regenerating “as the Doctor” made no kind of sense to me at all. He didn’t look or act like the Doctor. He just wore some 80s jumper or other. He could have done that without the glass boxes and the fake planet run by a creature disguised as a child!  

Although I did like the Dalek and the Cyberman exchanging glances when he did the Ra Ra Rasputin dance.


----------



## elbows (Oct 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> are they really at the point where they’ve devalued daleks, the cybermen and the Master soooo much that they have to have them all at once just to create credible threat?  (Probably — they all still can’t shoot for toffee).



Thats not a new problem, it goes very far back to really quite early on in the original run. Its an issue in general when dealing with a format where the hero always wins, and the Daleks had a rather prolonged credibility problem during the era when they couldnt navigate stairs. Playground jokes about the stair problem were not dealt with in the show until 1988. But any broader resolutions of this enemy credibility problem that have been managed over the decades are only ever short lived.



> And once again it was a breathless plot with zero pacing, like something you’d play on a screen during a cinema based rollercoaster.



Pacing issues doom me to the distant past in general when it comes to tv and cinema. A cross between modern pace and the trudgery of the original series would be my preference, but its not something I usually dare to expect. I forced myself to watch this latest episode for nostalgia reasons given some of the special guests. I survived.



> I liked Sacha Dhawan though. So there’s that.



Worked especially well as Rasputin. 

I nearly fell off my chair when I was watching a bunch of the original series and found them occasionally taking the piss out of themselves.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> Thats not a new problem, it goes very far back to really quite early on in the original run.


And indeed any tv show with a main character who really does have to survive to be in the next episode.

To be fair, companions do occasionally die or get trapped in parallel universes.


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> Pacing issues doom me to the distant past in general when it comes to tv and cinema. A cross between modern pace and the trudgery of the original series would be my preference, but its not something I usually dare to expect. I forced myself to watch this latest episode for nostalgia reasons given some of the special guests. I survived.



Agree with you on this.  The problem isn’t pacing, per se, it generally follows an absolutely classic three act structure and hits its beats at the right spot.  It doesn’t give you much chance to sit back and let what you’ve just seen sink in, you’re straight onto the next bit.  Good for skating over plot points (okay, I’m still not sure what nicking the pics was really about) but also makes things less satisfying - even when the story _does_ wholly work.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

You deal with the problem of peril inflation by really carefully rationing your villains, though, and by introducing new ones as necessary. You _don’t_ do it by having the doctor fight the daleks so often that these supposedly terrifying monsters are actually now outclassed by two middle aged people brandishing a single baseball bat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> You deal with the problem of peril inflation by really carefully rationing your villains, though, and by introducing new ones as necessary. You _don’t_ do it by having the doctor fight the daleks so often that these supposedly terrifying monsters are actually now outclassed by two middle aged people brandishing a single baseball bat.


As galaxy-conquering psychopathic space Nazis go, they were always a bit rubbish. Ian and Barbara used to spin them around back in the days of the First Doctor.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> You deal with the problem of peril inflation by really carefully rationing your villains, though, and by introducing new ones as necessary. You _don’t_ do it by having the doctor fight the daleks so often that these supposedly terrifying monsters are actually now outclassed by two middle aged people brandishing a single baseball bat.


You say that, but...



(but yes, agree with your point)


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> As galaxy-conquering psychopathic space Nazis go, they were always a bit rubbish. Ian and Barbara used to spin them around back in the days of the First Doctor.





			https://64.media.tumblr.com/f40735d75dbc8f1af8f1280f937f1f5e/tumblr_o659gzZWHE1vrw9uoo1_250.gifv


----------



## Chz (Oct 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The Ace and Tegan stuff was as cringy as fuck, and neither of them can act. The story was terribly overblown — are they really at the point where they’ve devalued daleks, the cybermen and the Master soooo much that they have to have them all at once just to create credible threat?  (Probably — they all still can’t shoot for toffee). And once again it was a breathless plot with zero pacing, like something you’d play on a screen during a cinema based rollercoaster. And by creating so many threads, you’re left afterwards gradually remembering how much was unresolved.
> 
> I liked Sacha Dhawan though. So there’s that.


I'd give Janet and Sophie a break. They haven't been on screen for decades, and they weren't exactly RADA material in the first place. (Though Sophie does a lot of voice work and is actually pretty decent at that) Daleks and Cybermen being paper tigers is nothing new under the sun, either. Which just leaves the standard CC theme of throwing 20 ideas at the screen and picking three at random to actually follow through on. Why was the Master Rasputin? Pretty much for a bad throwaway gag - there didn't seem to be any other rationale behind it.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 24, 2022)

I did find it a bit silly in the last 10 years whenever the Daleks are mentioned everyone, including the Doctor is like 'Oh my god, it's the terrible, undefeatable, terrifying daleks, we are all doomed', despite the fact the Doctor has sent them packing multiple times.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

In the Ecclescake and Tenant eras, they did actually obtain a good scary vibe.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 24, 2022)

strung out said:


> You say that, but...
> 
> View attachment 348702
> 
> (but yes, agree with your point)


At least that time they explained it wasn't a normal baseball but space magic.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2022)

I stopped watching doctor who because every single episode had to include a piece about hey the doctor is a woman now deal with it. The repetition of the same bit got tiresome. I can't recall how many episodes I gave it to settle down but I seem to recall it was a fair few.

I started to watch the last show in detail but I ended up skimming forward, skimming forward and being pretty much underwhelmed by the whole thing.

Imagine my surprise when they included a piece where an old man says 'hey what do you mean she' and then they ignore him.

Finished as they begun!

Was disappointed the new chap didn't get a look in. Tennant has stolen his thunder. Which is a bit mean.


----------



## Santino (Oct 24, 2022)

Fuck off, Gromit


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2022)

I was thinking about this after watching Who.

In the Anne Rice vampire books the oldest of Vampires seek young companions to teach them the spirit of the time so that they can continue to enjoy and function.

Is Who doing a similar thing. Did it become so woke and virtue signalling to reflect the woke decade we are in. Are we in the hand wringing Louis years?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2022)

Santino said:


> Fuck off, Gromit


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2022)

There’s clearly a Star Wars nerd in the creative team. Among other things I noticed the lines ‘I mean you no harm’ and a close paraphrasing of ‘this xxx has information critical to the survival of xxx’. 

Also, whatshisface’s ship bear more than a passing resemblance to an X-wing fighter, not to mention the machine in the sky thingy that looked like the Death Star’s cousin.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 24, 2022)

Just got around to watching it and thoroughly enjoyed it. 
But then I am amazing at suspending my disbelief  and setting out to enjoy something so much that I normally do  

Sacha Dhawan was absolutely scenery chewing but that isn't mutually exclusive from utterly glorious. 
There is definitely a place for over the top, arch villainy sometimes imho. 

And (also imho( Jodie Whittaker has been excellent!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> In the Ecclescake and Tenant eras, they did actually obtain a good scary vibe.



Because they were used sparingly, and because the Doctor had an actual emotional response to them besides, 'wait there while I defeat you'.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2022)

Between 1968 and 1982 there was only one Cybermen story. One Dalek story between 1975 and 1984.

They were absolutely terrifying when they did appear.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> I’m still not sure what nicking the pics was really about



He didn't nick them, he put his own face on them. Which doesn't make any sense either, but looked quite funny.

In fact I'd forgotten that happened. And the volcanoes.

Must not think about it. 

Why was he in 1916 Russia?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

None of it made any sense at all regarding the motivations of any of them. It was all just breathless spectacle, with each scene having just enough vague link to the next one to manage to keep it running forwards. Just never take breath and look back and you might just get away with it. Except afterwards, when you think wtf was that?

Chinballs is a _terrible_ writer.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2022)

Was Broadchurch any good? Never seen it, but everyone absolutely raved about it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Why was he in 1916 Russia?


To do the Boney M thing.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Was Broadchurch any good? Never seen it, but everyone absolutely raved about it.


I remember that one of the latter series was quite good. Not spectacular but quite good


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Between 1968 and 1982 there was only one Cybermen story. One Dalek story between 1975 and 1984.
> 
> They were absolutely terrifying when they did appear.


I heard it was something to do with the Terry Nation estate: their contract says that the Daleks must be used on a regular basis or the BBC forfeit their right to use them at all


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I heard it was something to do with the Terry Nation estate: their contract says that the Daleks must be used on a regular basis or the BBC forfeit their right to use them at all


That's not actually true.  It's an enduring urban myth, though.  There was in any case a large team behind developing the Daleks.  Nation set the concept idea, but did not finish it alone.  Indeed, the way they look is down to Raymond Cusick.  Their iconic design is more enduring than the original story.


----------



## Santino (Oct 25, 2022)

Given that Rasputin was supposedly able to mesmerise people and was notoriously difficult to kill, it's actually remarkable that it's taken this long for someone to make the link to the Master.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2022)

Santino said:


> Given that Rasputin was supposedly able to mesmerise people and was notoriously difficult to kill, it's actually remarkable that it's taken this long for someone to make the link to the Master.


Yes, I think it was a great idea, so just a bit disappointing that they didn't do more with it. Maybe RTD will pick it up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2022)

Santino said:


> Given that Rasputin was supposedly able to mesmerise people and was notoriously difficult to kill, it's actually remarkable that it's taken this long for someone to make the link to the Master.


Hypnotising the Tsar was one of the best moments. Much more could be made of that. It was classic Master material.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That's not actually true.  It's an enduring urban myth, though.  There was in any case a large team behind developing the Daleks.  Nation set the concept idea, but did not finish it alone.  Indeed, the way they look is down to Raymond Cusick.  Their iconic design is more enduring than the original story.


It is true that Nation(s estate) as the original writer, retains the copyright though. The terms of the ongoing contract are private, but inserting a ‘must use every year’ clause is highly unlikely.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> It is true that Nation(s estate) as the original writer, retains the copyright though. The terms of the ongoing contract are private, but inserting a ‘must use every year’ clause is highly unlikely.


They may have negotiated a nice high fixed annual payment whether the rights are used or not.

BBC: Seeing as we're already paying for it we might as well use it... instead of paying someone else for something new.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 25, 2022)

With the Master doing the Bony M thing, they missed a trick not having Movellan back up dancers.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Was Broadchurch any good? Never seen it, but everyone absolutely raved about it.


Had 2 Doctor's in it (Tenant and Whittaker) and one who was in the mix to get it and would have been fantastic (Olivia Colman). But yeah, it was great.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I remember that one of the latter series was quite good. Not spectacular but quite good


I’ve just realised that I wasn’t actually thinking about Broadchurch. I was mixing it up with something else.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> In the Ecclescake and Tenant eras, they did actually obtain a good scary vibe.


And referenced that the doctor ALWAYS beat them, so they should watch out.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2022)

So, Tom B was asked to appear, but couldn’t 






						Doctor Who's Tom Baker was invited to return for special but couldn't | Radio Times
					

Doctor Who showrunner Chris Chibnall has revealed that Fourth Doctor actor Tom Baker was invited back for the centenary special, but could not appear.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2022)

OK, _this_ is how you do publicity!



It’s been two days since Power of the Doctor and we already have a 60th anniversary teaser, a new logo reveal, Ncuti Gatwa’s first official interview and the confirmation of the Disney+ international distribution.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 28, 2022)

The Disney deal sounds a little ominous - apparently Disney will also have a say in creative input, though the BBC will retain control.

_However, The Telegraph has found that the deal doesn’t just involve streaming rights but also production support. “[T]he corporate might of Disney will give the show vast budgets beyond the BBC’s means,” the paper reported, “allowing for more cinematic production values and more stars.”  With this capital, *Doctor Who* could now boast resources similar to other Disney+ shows, potentially expanding its storytelling capabilities even further._









						Disney+ Will Change Doctor Who in One Major Way
					

The BBC's partnership with Disney doesn't just change the way we watch Doctor Who. It will also change the way we see it.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> The Disney deal sounds a little ominous - apparently Disney will also have a say in creative input, though the BBC will retain control.
> 
> _However, The Telegraph has found that the deal doesn’t just involve streaming rights but also production support. “[T]he corporate might of Disney will give the show vast budgets beyond the BBC’s means,” the paper reported, “allowing for more cinematic production values and more stars.”  With this capital, *Doctor Who* could now boast resources similar to other Disney+ shows, potentially expanding its storytelling capabilities even further._
> 
> ...


Imagine if Kevin Feige got involved.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ah OK, thanks!
> Wish we were going straight on to Gatwa tbh, hopefully it is because he had some other filming commitments first.  I mean I liked Tenant and thought he was probably the best of the modern era Doctors so far, but that doesn't mean I welcome his unexplained re-appearance iykwim.
> I'd rather see what the new bloke is like and get to know him as the Doctor.


Gatwa was filming his last series of sex education and the barbie film, theres a great photo out there of ryan reynolds wearing a t-shirt with Ncuti on it after his announcement, filming for his series proper begins later this month.
 Not a fan of tennant myself but will be interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. I was just stating that if I am not tagged it won't show up on my alerts bell so if it's not in 'new posts' I probably won't see it. I do usually see alerts to threads that I have previously responded to, but sometimes this stops happening.
> I very rarely search for something on u75, and if I do it is because it is something I am already aware of.
> 
> I'm stating the fact that I did not see the anything about the show on sunday. I was completely unaware it was happening.
> I was not making a request to be informed about it. Far from it. I really don't want to be tagged. I just thought it was a point of interest that despite Dr Who being of interest to me, this never showed up on my radar on social media or any advertising that I saw.


Thats odd it was all over social media, I found the countdown using past doctor's last lines lovely, still i suppose it depends on your feed .


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2022)

This was the best regeneration episode of any of them hands down for me, even tennants face appearing didnt mar it. Loved that episode Jodie was amazing ,and I will miss her doctor, Segun Akinola's music as always was excellent  it was a bright wild ride of an episode,
 Ace and Tegan interacting with their Doctors was beautiful ,and seeing Jo and Ian in the companion support group was pure joy, Sashas's rasputin mmaster was wonderful and i thoroughly enjoyed his BoneyM moment even if that bloody song is still in my head, and the masters tardis lights pulsing in time to the music in the scene with Vinder was a small moment of delight, one of many for me.
All in all it was a 10/10 episode for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 6, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Thats odd it was all over social media, I found the countdown using past doctor's last lines lovely, still i suppose it depends on your feed .


Wasn't all over any social media on my radar for whatever reason. 
I finally saw the episode
Pointlessly overcrowded, messy and full of plot holes  but a fair enough jaunt, better than a lot of recent Who. I did like Tegans moment with Davison even if it was a hologram. All of that stuff was a quite nice way to add a few of the old doctors into the special.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wasn't all over any social media on my radar for whatever reason.
> I finally saw the episode
> Pointlessly overcrowded, messy and full of plot holes  but a fair enough jaunt, better than a lot of recent Who. I did like Tegans moment with Davison even if it was a hologram. All of that stuff was a quite nice way to add a few of the old doctors into the special.


Well like i said depends on how your feed is set up,pleased you found something to enjoy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 6, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Well like i said depends on how your feed is set up,pleased you found something to enjoy.


I'll say it again. 
It did not come up on my radar and new Dr who stuff  usually does. . . . almost to an annoying degree.  I get dr who vids flagged up to me daily on you tube. This time I didn't see anything about the special playing on BBC1.   I also didn't see anything about this special episode anywhere else. TV promo rounds, billboards etc. I heard she was changing to a new doctor but that was about it. No idea about when it would happen, not even when we where close to the event. 
I mentioned it because the lack of information and advertising was noticeable. . . . as others have said. 

I think 'enjoy' might be over egging it somewhat.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 6, 2022)

For me also, the first I knew of the existence of this episode was when it was talked about in this thread.


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll say it again.
> It did not come up on my radar and new Dr who stuff  usually does. . . . almost to an annoying degree.  I get dr who vids flagged up to me daily on you tube. This time I didn't see anything about the special playing on BBC1.   I also didn't see anything about this special episode anywhere else. TV promo rounds, billboards etc. I heard she was changing to a new doctor but that was about it. No idea about when it would happen, not even when we where close to the event.
> I mentioned it because the lack of information and advertising was noticeable. . . . as others have said.
> 
> I think 'enjoy' might be over egging it somewhat.


Ok something to like then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> For me also, the first I knew of the existence of this episode was when it was talked about in this thread.


Yes, for the casual viewer it was pretty low key.

Moving on, though, looks like the budget for RTDII will be healthy: DOCTOR WHO BUDGET 'TO TRIPLE' UNDER DISNEY+ DEAL


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

Strong looks!


----------



## tommers (Dec 17, 2022)

Loving the boots.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Strong looks!
> 
> View attachment 356116


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Strong looks!
> 
> View attachment 356116


Tardis has changed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Tardis has changed.


Mended the chameleon circuit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, for the casual viewer it was pretty low key.
> 
> Moving on, though, looks like the budget for RTDII will be healthy: DOCTOR WHO BUDGET 'TO TRIPLE' UNDER DISNEY+ DEAL


I hope they spend it on a good script.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2022)

That outfit is _perfect_.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

tommers said:


> Loving the boots.



That fur collar on (I assume) the assistant/companion/pet is _so_ three seasons ago, and it looks like they are trying the Rishi Sunak thing with the Doctor ie. trying to make him look taller by making his trousers too short.
Although even Sunak (or his handlers more likely) have the taste to not pair it with a Simon Cowell style waistband.

I’m not even going to mention the orange top.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> (I assume) the assistant/companion/pet


It’s Millie Gibson, who was announced as playing the Doctor’s new sidekick, Ruby Sunday, a couple of weeks ago. It was remiss of me not to post the announcement here.

There was an interview of Ncuti and her chatting and everything. They both seem very charming, and there seems to be a real chemistry there already. I’m quite excited.

I’m also delighted that there is real publicity and buzz around the the show once more. We don’t get Ncuti episodes until next Festive Season, but there’s stuff to post on the thread already. With the previous era it was months and months of radio silence.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s Millie Gibson, who was announced as playing the Doctor’s new sidekick, Ruby Sunday, a couple of weeks ago. It was remiss of me not to post the announcement here.
> 
> There was an interview of Ncuti and her chatting and everything. They both seem very charming, and there seems to be a real chemistry there already. I’m quite excited.
> 
> I’m also delighted that there is real publicity and buzz around the the show once more. We don’t get Ncuti episodes until next Festive Season, but there’s stuff to post on the thread already. With the previous era it was months and months of radio silence.



You mean not until Christmas 2023?

I’ve not been following things but I figured it would be this Christmas.

Gives them some time to sort out the clobber, anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2022)

8ball said:


> You mean not until Christmas 2023?
> 
> I’ve not been following things but I figured it would be this Christmas.
> 
> Gives them some time to sort out the clobber, anyway.


That’s right, it’s all a very long way off.

The three David and Catherine reunion episodes will show in November 2023, but we don’t get the Fifteenth Doctor until the Festive Season (it has not be clarified whether that’s Christmas or New Year) of 2023.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s right, it’s all a very long way off.
> 
> The three David and Catherine reunion episodes will show in November 2023, but we don’t get the Fifteenth Doctor until the Festive Season (it has not be clarified whether that’s Christmas or New Year) of 2023.



Thanks, I was idly pondering turning the telly on in January to see how the new fellah was getting along.  That’s one thing I can postpone for a year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2022)

Here’s the promo film:



The new companion is younger than New Who! 😱 

I suppose that means we have to stop calling it “New”. ☹️ <feels ancient>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2022)

I thought this had been posted, but it was only uploaded to youtube a month ago, and checking the last few pages I can't see it on here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2022)

No christmas doctor who then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2022)

No.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 20, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Here’s the promo film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but she wasn't married to Lawrence Fox though


----------

